# The Impressive Background of Rep. Lauren Boebert.



## McRib

When you have no intellect, no experience, and no skill, you make your hay by being the most enthusiastic bootlicker you can be. She is joined by Taylor-Greene, Cawthorn, and Gaetz as people with no marketable skills other than unquestioning loyalty and fealty to Trump. Check out this bio:

Early life and business career​_Boebert was born in Altamonte Springs, Florida, on December 15, 1986. When she was 12, she and her family moved to the Montbello neighborhood of Denver and later to Aurora, Colorado, before settling in Rifle, Colorado, in 2003.

Boebert has said that she "grew up in a Democratic home"and that her mother received welfare in Denver. By 2001, when Boebert was 14, her mother registered as a Republican. Boebert credits her first job at 15 years old, at a McDonald'srestaurant, for changing her views about whether government assistance is necessary.

Boebert dropped out of high school during her senior year (she would have graduated in 2004) because she had a child, and took a job as an assistant manager at a McDonald's in Rifle. She later got a job filing for a natural gas drilling company and then became a pipeliner, a member of a team that builds and maintains pipelines and pumping stations. *She obtained her GED in 2020, about a month before her first election primary.*

In 2015, Boebert was arrested in Mesa County for making a public disturbance at a musical festival. In 2016, she pleaded guilty to an unsafe vehicle charge after rolling her car into a ditch late at night. In 2017, her restaurant was responsible for over 80 cases of food poisoning at the Garfield County Rodeo after serving food without a license._









						Lauren Boebert - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





You can read on for more info. on her alliance and support for the Proud Boys and other far right militia groups, as well as her role in the Capitol riot. The fascist faction of Congress is represented by this woman and her Trump worshipping Republican colleagues.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## McRib

C'mon Oddball, lighten up. Take a hit of this.


----------



## Hossfly

odanny said:


> When you have no intellect, no experience, and no skill, you make your hay by being the most enthusiastic bootlicker you can be. She is joined by Taylor-Greene, Cawthorn, and Gaetz as people with no marketable skills other than unquestioning loyalty and fealty to Trump. Check out this bio:
> 
> Early life and business career​_Boebert was born in Altamonte Springs, Florida, on December 15, 1986. When she was 12, she and her family moved to the Montbello neighborhood of Denver and later to Aurora, Colorado, before settling in Rifle, Colorado, in 2003.
> 
> Boebert has said that she "grew up in a Democratic home"and that her mother received welfare in Denver. By 2001, when Boebert was 14, her mother registered as a Republican. Boebert credits her first job at 15 years old, at a McDonald'srestaurant, for changing her views about whether government assistance is necessary.
> 
> Boebert dropped out of high school during her senior year (she would have graduated in 2004) because she had a child, and took a job as an assistant manager at a McDonald's in Rifle. She later got a job filing for a natural gas drilling company and then became a pipeliner, a member of a team that builds and maintains pipelines and pumping stations. *She obtained her GED in 2020, about a month before her first election primary.*
> 
> In 2015, Boebert was arrested in Mesa County for making a public disturbance at a musical festival. In 2016, she pleaded guilty to an unsafe vehicle charge after rolling her car into a ditch late at night. In 2017, her restaurant was responsible for over 80 cases of food poisoning at the Garfield County Rodeo after serving food without a license._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren Boebert - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read on for more info. on her alliance and support for the Proud Boys and other far right militia groups, as well as her role in the Capitol riot. The fascist faction of Congress is represented by this woman and her Trump worshipping Republican colleagues.


----------



## BULLDOG

odanny said:


> When you have no intellect, no experience, and no skill, you make your hay by being the most enthusiastic bootlicker you can be. She is joined by Taylor-Greene, Cawthorn, and Gaetz as people with no marketable skills other than unquestioning loyalty and fealty to Trump. Check out this bio:
> 
> Early life and business career​_Boebert was born in Altamonte Springs, Florida, on December 15, 1986. When she was 12, she and her family moved to the Montbello neighborhood of Denver and later to Aurora, Colorado, before settling in Rifle, Colorado, in 2003.
> 
> Boebert has said that she "grew up in a Democratic home"and that her mother received welfare in Denver. By 2001, when Boebert was 14, her mother registered as a Republican. Boebert credits her first job at 15 years old, at a McDonald'srestaurant, for changing her views about whether government assistance is necessary.
> 
> Boebert dropped out of high school during her senior year (she would have graduated in 2004) because she had a child, and took a job as an assistant manager at a McDonald's in Rifle. She later got a job filing for a natural gas drilling company and then became a pipeliner, a member of a team that builds and maintains pipelines and pumping stations. *She obtained her GED in 2020, about a month before her first election primary.*
> 
> In 2015, Boebert was arrested in Mesa County for making a public disturbance at a musical festival. In 2016, she pleaded guilty to an unsafe vehicle charge after rolling her car into a ditch late at night. In 2017, her restaurant was responsible for over 80 cases of food poisoning at the Garfield County Rodeo after serving food without a license._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren Boebert - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read on for more info. on her alliance and support for the Proud Boys and other far right militia groups, as well as her role in the Capitol riot. The fascist faction of Congress is represented by this woman and her Trump worshipping Republican colleagues.


Mowing the grass and picking up paper at a pump station didn't make her a pipeliner. I looked into the cockpit of an airplane once. Does that make me an airline pilot?


----------



## LuckyDuck

Wow!  No intellect, no skill and a bootlicker.  I'll be damned if that doesn't exactly describe Joe Biden.


----------



## Penelope

LuckyDuck said:


> Wow!  No intellect, no skill and a bootlicker.  I'll be damned if that doesn't exactly describe Joe Biden.


No wrong, he has many years as a Senator and 8 years as a VP.


----------



## JustAGuy1

Penelope said:


> No wrong, he has many years as a Senator and 8 years as a VP.



With no real impact other than getting obscenely rich.


----------



## Penelope

JustAGuy1 said:


> With no real impact other than getting obscenely rich.



I gather your jealous.


----------



## JustAGuy1

Penelope said:


> I gather your jealous.



Nope, entertained and saddened at how dumbed down Progs are.


----------



## McRib

LuckyDuck said:


> Wow!  No intellect, no skill and a bootlicker.  I'll be damned if that doesn't exactly describe Joe Biden.


DERP!


----------



## McRib

JustAGuy1 said:


> Nope, entertained and saddened at how dumbed down Progs are.


#Projection


----------



## JustAGuy1

odanny said:


> #Projection



Nope, truth. Pure truth.


----------



## McRib

JustAGuy1 said:


> Nope, truth. Pure truth.


You wouldn't recognize the truth if it slapped you upside your empty head. I'm guessing you and Qbert would be a tossup in the intellectual race.


----------



## Crepitus

odanny said:


> When you have no intellect, no experience, and no skill, you make your hay by being the most enthusiastic bootlicker you can be. She is joined by Taylor-Greene, Cawthorn, and Gaetz as people with no marketable skills other than unquestioning loyalty and fealty to Trump. Check out this bio:
> 
> Early life and business career​_Boebert was born in Altamonte Springs, Florida, on December 15, 1986. When she was 12, she and her family moved to the Montbello neighborhood of Denver and later to Aurora, Colorado, before settling in Rifle, Colorado, in 2003.
> 
> Boebert has said that she "grew up in a Democratic home"and that her mother received welfare in Denver. By 2001, when Boebert was 14, her mother registered as a Republican. Boebert credits her first job at 15 years old, at a McDonald'srestaurant, for changing her views about whether government assistance is necessary.
> 
> Boebert dropped out of high school during her senior year (she would have graduated in 2004) because she had a child, and took a job as an assistant manager at a McDonald's in Rifle. She later got a job filing for a natural gas drilling company and then became a pipeliner, a member of a team that builds and maintains pipelines and pumping stations. *She obtained her GED in 2020, about a month before her first election primary.*
> 
> In 2015, Boebert was arrested in Mesa County for making a public disturbance at a musical festival. In 2016, she pleaded guilty to an unsafe vehicle charge after rolling her car into a ditch late at night. In 2017, her restaurant was responsible for over 80 cases of food poisoning at the Garfield County Rodeo after serving food without a license._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren Boebert - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read on for more info. on her alliance and support for the Proud Boys and other far right militia groups, as well as her role in the Capitol riot. The fascist faction of Congress is represented by this woman and her Trump worshipping Republican colleagues.


Wow. A congressperson with nothing but a GED and a history of fast food employment?

How can they expect her to be capable of anything?


----------



## Crepitus

I


odanny said:


> C'mon Oddball, lighten up. Take a hit of this.


F it's not supporting tRump oddball doesn't want any.  That whole "independent" thing is a complete sham and an attempt at saving face for being associated with tRump.


----------



## Crepitus

Of


Hossfly said:


> View attachment 516147


 Of course it.  As long as she spews the Big Lie you're happy.


----------



## Crepitus

LuckyDuck said:


> Wow!  No intellect, no skill and a bootlicker.  I'll be damned if that doesn't exactly describe Joe Biden.


Law degree, decades as a senator, 2 terms as VP.

So no, it's doesn't describe him.at all.


----------



## Crepitus

JustAGuy1 said:


> Nope, entertained and saddened at how dumbed down Progs are.


You're the on defending the McDonald's employee as if she were competent.


----------



## DrLove

Oh Boebert - This is an impressive resume hun:

Runs cars into ditches
Has baby out of wedlock as underaged teen
High school dropout with a GED
Eighty cases of food poisoning
Q-Kook
Well alrighty then - Send that woman to Congress!


----------



## DrLove

BULLDOG said:


> Mowing the grass and picking up paper at a pump station didn't make her a pipeliner. I looked into the cockpit of an airplane once. Does that make me an airline pilot?


She ran around in a little golf and short skirt with cold beverages for the pipeliners


----------



## JustAGuy1

odanny said:


> You wouldn't recognize the truth if it slapped you upside your empty head. I'm guessing you and Qbert would be a tossup in the intellectual race.



Yawn. You hurt my "feelers". Pound sand kid


----------



## JustAGuy1

Crepitus said:


> You're the on defending the McDonald's employee as if she were competent.



Nope, responded to Noodle Brain Penelope. I am not a repub. Sorry.


----------



## McRib

Crepitus said:


> Wow. A congressperson with nothing but a GED and a history of fast food employment?
> 
> How can they expect her to be capable of anything?


She is as capable as any of Trump's cabinet picks  (who were not active duty military)


----------



## deannalw

Lefties yammering on about some Republicans lack of experience. qualifications or background?

HAHAHA!

I love irony.


----------



## Crepitus

odanny said:


> She is as capable as any of Trump's cabinet picks  (who were not active duty military)


Which is to say " not at all".


----------



## LuckyDuck

Penelope said:


> No wrong, he has many years as a Senator and 8 years as a VP.


During which time, he did nothing.


----------



## ummmmmm

Sorry, I'm new here and confused.  The suggestion is (as best I can tell) that she has no qualifications, notable personal achievements, or accomplishments.  I.e., she was elected solely for doing whatever Trump wants her to do, presumably because a critical mass of Trumpers support whatever comes out of Trump's mouth and will vote for anyone who plays along.  Yet the responses seem to focus on attacking (smearing, really, but whatever) Ds.  Are there some qualifications, notable personal achievements, or accomplishments her supporters can point to in order to refute the position?  Or is it just about changing the subject and hating Ds?


----------



## BULLDOG

JustAGuy1 said:


> Nope, responded to Noodle Brain Penelope. I am not a repub. Sorry.


You support repubs.You are a repub.


----------



## JustAGuy1

BULLDOG said:


> You support repubs.You are a repub.



LOL, reality is ONLY what you say it is. I support Conservatism not any "Party".


----------



## BULLDOG

JustAGuy1 said:


> LOL, reality is ONLY what you say it is. I support Conservatism not any "Party".


As always, I completely understand your embarrisment at being a trump supporting republican, but you support the leader of the republican party. You are a republican, no matter what you want to call yourself.


----------



## JustAGuy1

BULLDOG said:


> As always, I completely understand your embarrisment at being a trump supporting republican, but you support the leader of the republican party. You are a republican, no matter what you want to call yourself.



LOL, I am? You aren't alone in this, but in your world if you aren't Dem you're a Pub. That's quite a limited view, I am sorry to tell you this but the binary political "paradigm" isn't real. Rump was/is NOT a Conservative. True Conservatives are not represented at all in any political leadership. None.


----------



## BULLDOG

JustAGuy1 said:


> LOL, I am? You aren't alone in this, but in your world if you aren't Dem you're a Pub. That's quite a limited view, I am sorry to tell you this but the binary political "paradigm" isn't real. Rump was/is NOT a Conservative. True Conservatives are not represented at all in any political leadership. None.


Yet you sing his praises every day, and joyfully join in on every republican conspiracy theory you hear. Yes, you are a republican. Again, I don't blame you for not wanting to admit that in public. I would be embarrassed too.


----------



## bodecea

odanny said:


> When you have no intellect, no experience, and no skill, you make your hay by being the most enthusiastic bootlicker you can be. She is joined by Taylor-Greene, Cawthorn, and Gaetz as people with no marketable skills other than unquestioning loyalty and fealty to Trump. Check out this bio:
> 
> Early life and business career​_Boebert was born in Altamonte Springs, Florida, on December 15, 1986. When she was 12, she and her family moved to the Montbello neighborhood of Denver and later to Aurora, Colorado, before settling in Rifle, Colorado, in 2003.
> 
> Boebert has said that she "grew up in a Democratic home"and that her mother received welfare in Denver. By 2001, when Boebert was 14, her mother registered as a Republican. Boebert credits her first job at 15 years old, at a McDonald'srestaurant, for changing her views about whether government assistance is necessary.
> 
> Boebert dropped out of high school during her senior year (she would have graduated in 2004) because she had a child, and took a job as an assistant manager at a McDonald's in Rifle. She later got a job filing for a natural gas drilling company and then became a pipeliner, a member of a team that builds and maintains pipelines and pumping stations. *She obtained her GED in 2020, about a month before her first election primary.*
> 
> In 2015, Boebert was arrested in Mesa County for making a public disturbance at a musical festival. In 2016, she pleaded guilty to an unsafe vehicle charge after rolling her car into a ditch late at night. In 2017, her restaurant was responsible for over 80 cases of food poisoning at the Garfield County Rodeo after serving food without a license._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren Boebert - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read on for more info. on her alliance and support for the Proud Boys and other far right militia groups, as well as her role in the Capitol riot. The fascist faction of Congress is represented by this woman and her Trump worshipping Republican colleagues.


A perfect Republican.


----------



## bodecea

Oddball said:


> View attachment 516142


A perfect Republican.....


----------



## bodecea

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 516147


Another perfect Republican.  Here we are.


----------



## bodecea

LuckyDuck said:


> Wow!  No intellect, no skill and a bootlicker.  I'll be damned if that doesn't exactly describe Joe Biden.


Ah....it must be desperate deflection time.


----------



## bodecea

JustAGuy1 said:


> With no real impact other than getting obscenely rich.


----------



## bodecea

JustAGuy1 said:


> Nope, entertained and saddened at how dumbed down Progs are.


Ironic post is very Ironic.....


----------



## bodecea

JustAGuy1 said:


> Nope, truth. Pure truth


----------



## bodecea

Crepitus said:


> Wow. A congressperson with nothing but a GED and a history of fast food employment?
> 
> How can they expect her to be capable of anything?


A perfect Republican.


----------



## bodecea

Crepitus said:


> You're the on defending the McDonald's employee as if she were competent.


Now Now....nothing wrong with being a McDonalds worker.......how else is the GOP going to get their candidates?


----------



## bodecea

JustAGuy1 said:


> Yawn. You hurt my "feelers". Pound sand kid


I guess it's time for you to send out your phone number and demand a "meet up"................again.


----------



## bodecea

deannalw said:


> Lefties yammering on about some Republicans lack of experience. qualifications or background?
> 
> HAHAHA!
> 
> I love irony.


A perfect Republican.


----------



## bodecea

Crepitus said:


> Which is to say " not at all".


Now Now...Tillerman was smart enough to call trump a "f*cking moron".


----------



## bodecea

LuckyDuck said:


> During which time, he did nothing.











						Joseph R. Biden Jr.
					

Sponsored legislation by Joseph R. Biden Jr., the Senator from Delaware - in Congress from 2009 through 2009



					www.congress.gov
				




You're not very good at this, are you?


----------



## bodecea

ummmmmm said:


> Sorry, I'm new here and confused.  The suggestion is (as best I can tell) that she has no qualifications, notable personal achievements, or accomplishments.  I.e., she was elected solely for doing whatever Trump wants her to do, presumably because a critical mass of Trumpers support whatever comes out of Trump's mouth and will vote for anyone who plays along.  Yet the responses seem to focus on attacking (smearing, really, but whatever) Ds.  Are there some qualifications, notable personal achievements, or accomplishments her supporters can point to in order to refute the position?  Or is it just about changing the subject and hating Ds?


Uh oh.....now you've done it.   You've brought this thread back on the awkward (for Republicans) topic.


----------



## Crepitus

bodecea said:


> Now Now....nothing wrong with being a McDonalds worker.......how else is the GOP going to get their candidates?


 Nothing wrong with it at all, but it isn't training for Congress.


----------



## LuckyDuck

bodecea said:


> Joseph R. Biden Jr.
> 
> 
> Sponsored legislation by Joseph R. Biden Jr., the Senator from Delaware - in Congress from 2009 through 2009
> 
> 
> 
> www.congress.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not very good at this, are you?


Remove those "acts" which he did not directly sponsor and the list dwindles substantially.  A co-sponsor is simply a politician that adds his/her name to it (supports it).  All politicians add their names to various legislative bills on either side of the aisle.


----------



## bodecea

LuckyDuck said:


> Remove those "acts" which he did not directly sponsor and the list dwindles substantially.  A co-sponsor is simply a politician that adds his/her name to it (supports it).  All politicians add their names to various legislative bills on either side of the aisle.


So, you have to "remove" and "ignore" things to make your point?   Not much of a point, is it?   But you go on with your awesome "McDonalds employee".....


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Well, o.k.  but she can never hope to be made vice president if she doesn't hone her skills at fellatio.


----------



## emilynghiem

ummmmmm said:


> Sorry, I'm new here and confused.  The suggestion is (as best I can tell) that she has no qualifications, notable personal achievements, or accomplishments.  I.e., she was elected solely for doing whatever Trump wants her to do, presumably because a critical mass of Trumpers support whatever comes out of Trump's mouth and will vote for anyone who plays along.  Yet the responses seem to focus on attacking (smearing, really, but whatever) Ds.  Are there some qualifications, notable personal achievements, or accomplishments her supporters can point to in order to refute the position?  Or is it just about changing the subject and hating Ds?


ummmmmm 
From her Wikipedia background, it looks like she flipped from D to R.

Two positions she supports that are enough to get her nominated by GOP and elected by conservatives in places like Florida: 
She opposes abortion and the ACA govt mandated health care that she supported repealing.

I found that whole bill to be unconstitutional and voted in on partisan beliefs (as a public health bill, but only found constitutional by Supreme Court ruling as a tax bill that was not voted on or passed by Congress as such). 

The only part that both sides believe may be the duty of federal govt is only on emergency pandemic measures that affect national security (but not individual choices such as reproductive health care and whether to buy insurance or participate in Cooperatives or Health Share Ministries which federal authority has no jurisdiction to regulate or penalize as ACA abused govt to determine tax penalties or exemptions) 

Since you are looking for intelligent discussion, what if we pick 1 or 2 of these Candidates or Reps, like Cortez or Taylor Greene, and ask for interviews or Q&A similar to audience members submitting questions for a debate during campaigns or townhall meetings.

Can we pick questions that pinpoint the real issues and ask would this person support a better solution than X Y or Z that doesn't solve the problem?

PS ummmmmm I'm a Constitutionalist in Houston TX who identifies Democrat and temporarily signed with the Greens to promote Cooperatives through Party Precincts and Proportional Representation through Electoral Districts. If you really want to know about these candidates, why not ask directly. As well as their party precinct chairs and Congressional District Members?

I would love to get everyone started on asking better questions to get better answers out of party and govt leaders!


----------



## ummmmmm

emilynghiem said:


> ummmmmm
> From her Wikipedia background, it looks like she flipped from D to R.
> 
> Two positions she supports that are enough to get her nominated by GOP and elected by conservatives in places like Florida:
> She opposes abortion and the ACA govt mandated health care that she supported repealing.
> 
> I found that whole bill to be unconstitutional and voted in on partisan beliefs (as a public health bill, but only found constitutional by Supreme Court ruling as a tax bill that was not voted on or passed by Congress as such).
> 
> The only part that both sides believe may be the duty of federal govt is only on emergency pandemic measures that affect national security (but not individual choices such as reproductive health care and whether to buy insurance or participate in Cooperatives or Health Share Ministries which federal authority has no jurisdiction to regulate or penalize as ACA abused govt to determine tax penalties or exemptions)
> 
> Since you are looking for intelligent discussion, what if we pick 1 or 2 of these Candidates or Reps, like Cortez or Taylor Greene, and ask for interviews or Q&A similar to audience members submitting questions for a debate during campaigns or townhall meetings.
> 
> Can we pick questions that pinpoint the real issues and ask would this person support a better solution than X Y or Z that doesn't solve the problem?
> 
> PS ummmmmm I'm a Constitutionalist in Houston TX who identifies Democrat and temporarily signed with the Greens to promote Cooperatives through Party Precincts and Proportional Representation through Electoral Districts. If you really want to know about these candidates, why not ask directly. As well as their party precinct chairs and Congressional District Members?
> 
> I would love to get everyone started on asking better questions to get better answers out of party and govt leaders!


I do not think partisan agreement on two (or more) issues makes one "qualified" to hold such an important position.  Whether it is "enough to get her nominated by GOP and elected by conservatives" -- well, yeah, that's one of the problems.

TBH, if I wanted to get to the truth of anything, I would not look to politicians of any party.  Commie Cortez, Terrorist Greene, Opportunist Liar Ted Cruz ... these are parasites on democracy and civil society IMO, not people I would look to for better information or a better society, ever.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

odanny said:


> You wouldn't recognize the truth if it slapped you upside your empty head. I'm guessing you and Qbert would be a tossup in the intellectual race.


You believed the Russian Scam  to this day. Tat makes you a super retard compared to anyone


----------



## McRib

Hang on sloopy said:


> You believed the Russian Scam  to this day. Tat makes you a super retard compared to anyone


DERP!


----------



## JustAGuy1

BULLDOG said:


> Yet you sing his praises every day, and joyfully join in on every republican conspiracy theory you hear. Yes, you are a republican. Again, I don't blame you for not wanting to admit that in public. I would be embarrassed too.



Go ahead and prove it, c'mon.....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

odanny said:


> When you have no intellect, no experience, and no skill, you make your hay by being the most enthusiastic bootlicker you can be. She is joined by Taylor-Greene, Cawthorn, and Gaetz as people with no marketable skills other than unquestioning loyalty and fealty to Trump. Check out this bio:
> 
> Early life and business career​_Boebert was born in Altamonte Springs, Florida, on December 15, 1986. When she was 12, she and her family moved to the Montbello neighborhood of Denver and later to Aurora, Colorado, before settling in Rifle, Colorado, in 2003.
> 
> Boebert has said that she "grew up in a Democratic home"and that her mother received welfare in Denver. By 2001, when Boebert was 14, her mother registered as a Republican. Boebert credits her first job at 15 years old, at a McDonald'srestaurant, for changing her views about whether government assistance is necessary.
> 
> Boebert dropped out of high school during her senior year (she would have graduated in 2004) because she had a child, and took a job as an assistant manager at a McDonald's in Rifle. She later got a job filing for a natural gas drilling company and then became a pipeliner, a member of a team that builds and maintains pipelines and pumping stations. *She obtained her GED in 2020, about a month before her first election primary.*
> 
> In 2015, Boebert was arrested in Mesa County for making a public disturbance at a musical festival. In 2016, she pleaded guilty to an unsafe vehicle charge after rolling her car into a ditch late at night. In 2017, her restaurant was responsible for over 80 cases of food poisoning at the Garfield County Rodeo after serving food without a license._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren Boebert - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read on for more info. on her alliance and support for the Proud Boys and other far right militia groups, as well as her role in the Capitol riot. The fascist faction of Congress is represented by this woman and her Trump worshipping Republican colleagues.


And she is in the US Congress. The US dream is alive and well. Thank you for posting this inspirational story.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

odanny said:


> DERP!




Can somebody please translate this from Super Retard into English?


----------



## McRib

Dogmaphobe said:


> Can somebody please translate this from Super Retard into English?


It means you both are idiots. 

You're welcome. (Hope the threatening PM's have stopped)


----------



## BULLDOG

JustAGuy1 said:


> Go ahead and prove it, c'mon.....


No need. Your posts are convincing enough.


----------



## JustAGuy1

BULLDOG said:


> No need. Your posts are convincing enough.



Meaning you have nothing. Got it.


----------



## otto105

DrLove said:


> Oh Boebert - This is an impressive resume hun:
> 
> Runs cars into ditches
> Has baby out of wedlock as underaged teen
> High school dropout with a GED
> Eighty cases of food poisoning
> Q-Kook
> Well alrighty then - Send that woman to Congress!


Don’t forget she lied about a man being murdered outside of the family restaurant.


----------



## DrLove

otto105 said:


> Don’t forget she lied about a man being murdered outside of the family restaurant.


Yep, GOP seems to be promoting/ electing kooks, unqualifieds, & unabashed liars. 
Proof? Also see Gaetz and Greene


----------



## Catman51

BULLDOG Joe Biden claims to once have driven a truck, does that make him a truckdriver?


----------



## otto105

Catman51 said:


> BULLDOG Joe Biden claims to once have driven a truck, does that make him a truckdriver?


Are you really that stupid?


----------



## BULLDOG

Catman51 said:


> BULLDOG Joe Biden claims to once have driven a truck, does that make him a truckdriver?


Did he list that in his bio like that crazy lady claimed to be a pipeliner in hers?


----------



## Lastamender

odanny said:


> When you have no intellect, no experience, and no skill, you make your hay by being the most enthusiastic bootlicker you can be. She is joined by Taylor-Greene, Cawthorn, and Gaetz as people with no marketable skills other than unquestioning loyalty and fealty to Trump. Check out this bio:
> 
> Early life and business career​_Boebert was born in Altamonte Springs, Florida, on December 15, 1986. When she was 12, she and her family moved to the Montbello neighborhood of Denver and later to Aurora, Colorado, before settling in Rifle, Colorado, in 2003.
> 
> Boebert has said that she "grew up in a Democratic home"and that her mother received welfare in Denver. By 2001, when Boebert was 14, her mother registered as a Republican. Boebert credits her first job at 15 years old, at a McDonald'srestaurant, for changing her views about whether government assistance is necessary.
> 
> Boebert dropped out of high school during her senior year (she would have graduated in 2004) because she had a child, and took a job as an assistant manager at a McDonald's in Rifle. She later got a job filing for a natural gas drilling company and then became a pipeliner, a member of a team that builds and maintains pipelines and pumping stations. *She obtained her GED in 2020, about a month before her first election primary.*
> 
> In 2015, Boebert was arrested in Mesa County for making a public disturbance at a musical festival. In 2016, she pleaded guilty to an unsafe vehicle charge after rolling her car into a ditch late at night. In 2017, her restaurant was responsible for over 80 cases of food poisoning at the Garfield County Rodeo after serving food without a license._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren Boebert - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read on for more info. on her alliance and support for the Proud Boys and other far right militia groups, as well as her role in the Capitol riot. The fascist faction of Congress is represented by this woman and her Trump worshipping Republican colleagues.


So, she did not fuck Willie Brown?


----------



## Lastamender

otto105 said:


> Are you really that stupid?


No, Biden is really that stupid.


----------



## hadit

Penelope said:


> No wrong, he has many years as a Senator and 8 years as a VP.


What exactly did he DO in all those years?


----------



## BULLDOG

Lastamender said:


> No, Biden is really that stupid.


Alex Jones will be very proud of you.


----------



## Catman51

otto105 said:


> Are you really that stupid?


Are Biden and the rest of your democrat liars?


----------



## Catman51

BULLDOG said:


> Did he list that in his bio like that crazy lady claimed to be a pipeliner in hers?


No, he said it in a public speech, along with lying abut his academic achievements.


----------



## Papageorgio

Colorado third district elected her, not my issue, it seems controlling pricks can’t mind their own business so they attack others to feel better about their own empty lives.


----------



## Flash

All that and she still is a good strong Conservative voice.

No wonder the filthy ass Moon Bats hate her.

Of course the stupid Moon Bats think dumbass shitheads like Sheila Jackson Lee and Maxine Waters are the Cat's Meow so go figure.


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> No, Biden is really that stupid.


Nobody is more stupid than you. You have to be from the south


----------



## Papageorgio

otto105 said:


> Nobody is more stupid than you. You have to be from the south


So you are an ignorant bigot. Thanks for the admission.


----------



## Catman51

otto105 said:


> Nobody is more stupid than you. You have to be from the south


And with that statement, you just disproved your accusation.


----------



## Papageorgio

Catman51 said:


> And with that statement, you just disproved your accusation.


Hate and bigotry is his strong suit.


----------



## Lastamender

hadit said:


> What exactly did he DO in all those years?


Got very, very rich.


----------



## westwall

Penelope said:


> No wrong, he has many years as a Senator and 8 years as a VP.





Yeah, and all he ever accomplished was imprisoning massive numbers of black people. And enriching himself.


----------



## Penelope

westwall said:


> Yeah, and all he ever accomplished was imprisoning massive numbers of black people. And enriching himself.





> *Biden*: In the 1980s and 1990s violent crime was out of control. The crime bill was designed to deal with that problem. That’s why it was supported overwhelmingly by the Democratic Party, by African American leaders all across the nation, including a majority of the black caucus in the Congress.


*Biden*: In the 1980s and 1990s violent crime was out of control. The crime bill was designed to deal with that problem. That’s why it was supported overwhelmingly by the Democratic Party, by African American leaders all across the nation, including a majority of the black caucus in the Congress.

The bill was aimed at reducing violent crime, which had been rising. The violent crime rate had been on a general trend upward in the decades leading up to the 1994 bill, peaking in 1991, as this chart shows. After dropping in the first part of the 1980s, the violent crime rate, according to the FBI’s Uniform Crime Reporting Statistics, increased by 39 percent from 1983 to 1993, the year before the crime bill was passed.








						Biden on the 1994 Crime Bill - FactCheck.org
					

Former Vice President Joe Biden defended his support decades ago for a controversial crime bill, saying, "There’s another part of my long record that’s being grossly misrepresented: the 1994 crime bill." We'll go through Biden's points about what was in the bill and what he supported or opposed.




					www.factcheck.org
				



-----------------------------
The bill was successful.


----------



## Papageorgio

Penelope said:


> *Biden*: In the 1980s and 1990s violent crime was out of control. The crime bill was designed to deal with that problem. That’s why it was supported overwhelmingly by the Democratic Party, by African American leaders all across the nation, including a majority of the black caucus in the Congress.
> 
> The bill was aimed at reducing violent crime, which had been rising. The violent crime rate had been on a general trend upward in the decades leading up to the 1994 bill, peaking in 1991, as this chart shows. After dropping in the first part of the 1980s, the violent crime rate, according to the FBI’s Uniform Crime Reporting Statistics, increased by 39 percent from 1983 to 1993, the year before the crime bill was passed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden on the 1994 Crime Bill - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden defended his support decades ago for a controversial crime bill, saying, "There’s another part of my long record that’s being grossly misrepresented: the 1994 crime bill." We'll go through Biden's points about what was in the bill and what he supported or opposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------
> The bill was successful.


Roe v Wade had more to do with the decrease in crime than Biden. Educate yourself.


----------



## otto105

Catman51 said:


> And with that statement, you just disproved your accusation.


catman, I didn't know that the internets reached your apartment in Yoder AK.


----------



## otto105

Papageorgio said:


> Roe v Wade had more to do with the decrease in crime than Biden. Educate yourself.


Yeah sure, what about lead paint?


----------



## westwall

Penelope said:


> *Biden*: In the 1980s and 1990s violent crime was out of control. The crime bill was designed to deal with that problem. That’s why it was supported overwhelmingly by the Democratic Party, by African American leaders all across the nation, including a majority of the black caucus in the Congress.
> 
> The bill was aimed at reducing violent crime, which had been rising. The violent crime rate had been on a general trend upward in the decades leading up to the 1994 bill, peaking in 1991, as this chart shows. After dropping in the first part of the 1980s, the violent crime rate, according to the FBI’s Uniform Crime Reporting Statistics, increased by 39 percent from 1983 to 1993, the year before the crime bill was passed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden on the 1994 Crime Bill - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden defended his support decades ago for a controversial crime bill, saying, "There’s another part of my long record that’s being grossly misrepresented: the 1994 crime bill." We'll go through Biden's points about what was in the bill and what he supported or opposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------
> The bill was successful.





Yes, it was successful at taking non violent offenders and locking them up for decades while the violent ones were constantly let go.  That way xiden could point to the overflowing prisons and ape "oooh ooh look!  I did something" all while you racist pieces of shit chilled your heels while the black community was destroyed.  YOU, are a feckless piece of shit.


----------



## Catman51

otto105 Among the many things you don't know, almost to many to count


----------



## otto105

westwall said:


> Yes, it was successful at taking non violent offenders and locking them up for decades while the violent ones were constantly let go.  That way xiden could point to the overflowing prisons and ape "oooh ooh look!  I did something" all while you racist pieces of shit chilled your heels while the black community was destroyed.  YOU, are a feckless piece of shit.


What filled up our jails was the republic 3-Strikes laws dipshit.


----------



## Catman51

otto105 said:


> What filled up our jails was the republic 3-Strikes laws dipshit.


More like the racist application of the law, which was its intent.


----------



## Papageorgio

otto105 said:


> Yeah sure, what about lead paint?


 









						New Study Claims Abortion is Behind Decrease in Crime
					

Informing a Smarter World




					www.prb.org
				





			https://scholar.harvard.edu/barro/files/99_0927_crimerate_bw.pdf
		









						New research linking abortion and crime reduction resurfaces old debate
					

New research finds that legalized abortion following Roe v. Wade accounts for 45% of the decline in crime rates over the past three decades.




					journalistsresource.org
				





			https://www.nber.org/system/files/working_papers/w8004/w8004.pdf
		









						Linking Drop in Crime to Rise in Abortion (Published 1999)
					

Dr John J Donohue 3d of Stanford Law School and Dr Steven D Levitt of University of Chicago contend that large share of drop of crime in 1990's--perhaps as much as half--can be attributed to sharp increase in abortion after Supreme Court ruling in Roe v. Wade in 1973; their novel theory draws...




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## westwall

otto105 said:


> What filled up our jails was the republic 3-Strikes laws dipshit.





Provably false, but then everything you post is wrong.


----------



## McRib

This thread aint about Biden, it's about one of the newest stars of the GOP, the GED educated white trash from Colorado, Lauren Q-bert. 

The new look House GOP, governed by their utter fealty and devotion to Lord and Savior Donald John Trump, is run by a couple of freshman named Q-bert and Space Laser.


----------



## playtime

odanny said:


> This thread aint about Biden,



that's their deflection tactic kicking in.




odanny said:


> it's about one of the newest stars of the GOP, the GED educated white trash from Colorado, Lauren Q-bert.



one of the newest stars, but just a really bad performance artist.



odanny said:


> The new look House GOP,



yep



odanny said:


> governed by their utter fealty and devotion to Lord and Savior Donald John Trump,



yep



odanny said:


> is run by a couple of freshman named Q-bert and Space Laser.



i like to call 'em Qanon betty & veronica.


----------



## Catman51

odanny You sound jealous of their accomplishments.


----------



## Catman51

playtime said:


> that's their deflection tactic kicking in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the newest stars, but just a really bad performance artist.
> 
> 
> 
> yep
> 
> 
> 
> yep
> 
> 
> 
> i like to call 'em Qanon betty & veronica.


As usual, you take on this is extremely bigoted and jealous of your betters.  If you are so great, run or office and show 8us what you can do, other than endlessly fun you mouth.


----------



## Orangecat

odanny said:


> When you have no intellect, no experience, and no skill, you make your hay by being the most enthusiastic bootlicker you can be.


Congrats on finally getting that hay-making job, son.


----------



## San Souci

odanny said:


> This thread aint about Biden, it's about one of the newest stars of the GOP, the GED educated white trash from Colorado, Lauren Q-bert.
> 
> The new look House GOP, governed by their utter fealty and devotion to Lord and Savior Donald John Trump, is run by a couple of freshman named Q-bert and Space Laser.


Anyone who hates Senile Biden is a TRUE American.


----------



## otto105

San Souci said:


> Anyone who hates Senile Biden is a TRUE American.


Ain't the fat orange cult great...


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Oddball said:


> View attachment 516142


Shooting the messenger with a dumbass meme when you can't challenge the message.....typical Trumpanzee.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Boebert is indeed a grand ass licker and total hypocrite.

‘You moved your slaughter weapon decorations’: Lauren Boebert ditched her gun shelf after Boulder shooting

People online wondered where all of her guns went.​








						'You moved your slaughter weapon decorations': Lauren Boebert ditched her gun shelf after Boulder shooting
					

People online quickly noticed Rep. Lauren Boebert ditched her shelf of guns for an interview after the mass shooting in Boulder.




					www.dailydot.com


----------



## Catman51

otto105 said:


> Ain't the fat orange cult great...


Only calling names that you repeat ad nauseum with no originality show the great depth of your intelligence.  Resorted to when you have no thought of your own to put on display.

A typical democrat.


----------



## Oddball

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Shooting the messenger with a dumbass meme when you can't challenge the message.....typical Trumpanzee.


Eat a bag of dicks.


----------



## playtime

Catman51 said:


> As usual, you take on this is extremely bigoted and jealous of your betters.  If you are so great, run or office and show 8us what you can do, other than endlessly fun you mouth.



jealous?  lol ...

they're  nutters.  as are you.  

please use spell check.  it's your friend.


----------



## Catman51

Oddball What a thoughtful, inciteful comment from one who cannot defend his stance.  Typical of a loser.@playtime 

still dodging the statement, which is your usual course of action. Especially when you have been shown to be full of crap, as you are.

Try unbiased thought, if you can manage it it will be your friend.  Perhaps you only one, but still.


----------



## Oddball

Catman51 said:


> Oddball What a thoughtful, inciteful comment from one who cannot defend his stance.  Typical of a loser.@playtime
> 
> still dodging the statement, which is your usual course of action. Especially when you have been shown to be full of crap, as you are.
> 
> Try unbiased thought, if you can manage it it will be your friend.  Perhaps you only one, but still.


Still don't care.


----------



## Catman51

Oddball said:


> Still don't care.


That is your problem, you don't care about anything but yourself


----------



## San Souci

otto105 said:


> Ain't the fat orange cult great...


For Regular Americans ,YES. Biden is good for disease ridden Illegals and Welfare Moms.


----------



## otto105

San Souci said:


> For Regular Americans ,YES. Biden is good for disease ridden Illegals and Welfare Moms.


Blah, blah, blah rinse repeat right wingnut.


----------



## Catman51

otto105 said:


> Blah, blah, blah rinse repeat right wingnut.


No, that would be your methodology.  In every post you make.

That, and ignoring facts.


----------



## playtime

San Souci said:


> For Regular Americans ,YES. Biden is good for disease ridden Illegals and Welfare Moms.



donny was great for biz'nez's that use illegals -  that's why BIGCORP,  the REAL welfare queens - never gets fined, or worse.


----------



## otto105

Catman51 said:


> No, that would be your methodology.  In every post you make.
> 
> That, and ignoring facts.


If you ever post a fact, that would give me a chance to respond to it.


----------



## skews13

odanny said:


> When you have no intellect, no experience, and no skill, you make your hay by being the most enthusiastic bootlicker you can be. She is joined by Taylor-Greene, Cawthorn, and Gaetz as people with no marketable skills other than unquestioning loyalty and fealty to Trump. Check out this bio:
> 
> Early life and business career​_Boebert was born in Altamonte Springs, Florida, on December 15, 1986. When she was 12, she and her family moved to the Montbello neighborhood of Denver and later to Aurora, Colorado, before settling in Rifle, Colorado, in 2003.
> 
> Boebert has said that she "grew up in a Democratic home"and that her mother received welfare in Denver. By 2001, when Boebert was 14, her mother registered as a Republican. Boebert credits her first job at 15 years old, at a McDonald'srestaurant, for changing her views about whether government assistance is necessary.
> 
> Boebert dropped out of high school during her senior year (she would have graduated in 2004) because she had a child, and took a job as an assistant manager at a McDonald's in Rifle. She later got a job filing for a natural gas drilling company and then became a pipeliner, a member of a team that builds and maintains pipelines and pumping stations. *She obtained her GED in 2020, about a month before her first election primary.*
> 
> In 2015, Boebert was arrested in Mesa County for making a public disturbance at a musical festival. In 2016, she pleaded guilty to an unsafe vehicle charge after rolling her car into a ditch late at night. In 2017, her restaurant was responsible for over 80 cases of food poisoning at the Garfield County Rodeo after serving food without a license._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren Boebert - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read on for more info. on her alliance and support for the Proud Boys and other far right militia groups, as well as her role in the Capitol riot. The fascist faction of Congress is represented by this woman and her Trump worshipping Republican colleagues.


----------



## Catman51

playtime said:


> donny was great for biz'nez's that use illegals -  that's why BIGCORP,  the REAL welfare queens - never gets fined, or worse.


And, you moron, they still don't after he is out of office.  Ever occur to you that the problem is somewhere else, like you precious democrat dominated congress?

Of course that does not fit in with your whining so just ignore another fact,  it is what you do.


----------



## Catman51

otto105 said:


> If you ever post a fact, that would give me a chance to respond to it.


You just ignored another one.  Of course to an idiot like you, facts are what you say they are.  And that is a fact.


----------



## San Souci

otto105 said:


> Blah, blah, blah rinse repeat right wingnut.


Well ,why don't YOU adopt some filthy illegals and FEED them?


----------



## otto105

San Souci said:


> Well ,why don't YOU adopt some filthy illegals and FEED them?


What part of Idaho do you live in?


----------



## otto105

Catman51 said:


> You just ignored another one.  Of course to an idiot like you, facts are what you say they are.  And that is a fact.


Which was?


----------



## Catman51

otto105 said:


> Which was?


Figured an idio0t like you would not realize what it was.  Just confirms my statement.


----------



## otto105

Catman51 said:


> Figured an idio0t like you would not realize what it was.  Just confirms my statement.


What is the "it"? 

Your opinion?


----------



## Catman51

otto105 said:


> What is the "it"?
> 
> Your opinion?


Further insisting that you are dumber than Biden, if that is possible.  Intentional stupidity appears to be your favorite defense, and it fails just as you do.


----------



## playtime

Catman51 said:


> And, you moron, they still don't after he is out of office.  Ever occur to you that the problem is somewhere else, like you precious democrat dominated congress?
> 
> Of course that does not fit in with your whining so just ignore another fact,  it is what you do.



both parties take cash from bigcorp.... that makes the lobbyists happy & congress happy.  

all dark money should be taken outa the equation -  citizen's united over turned.

&  i'm not a (D).  but i told you that.  seems you can't grasp simple concepts.


----------



## playtime

otto105 said:


> What is the "it"?
> 
> Your opinion?



bingo.  kitty cat can't grasp the concept that opinion is not fact.


----------



## otto105

Catman51 said:


> Further insisting that you are dumber than Biden, if that is possible.  Intentional stupidity appears to be your favorite defense, and it fails just as you do.


Come on catman, what is the "it"?


----------



## Catman51

playtime said:


> both parties take cash from bigcorp.... that makes the lobbyists happy & congress happy.
> 
> all dark money should be taken outa the equation -  citizen's united over turned.
> 
> &  i'm not a (D).  but i told you that.  seems you can't grasp simple concepts.


And yet the "simple concept" is that you only support democratic talking points.  Makes you a democrat and a liar.


----------



## Catman51

otto105 said:


> Come on catman, what is the "it"?


And you continue to show your ignorance,  If I have to spell it out for you, you should  just admit your stupidity and bias and be done with it.


----------



## otto105

Catman51 said:


> And you continue to show your ignorance,  If I have to spell it out for you, you should  just admit your stupidity and bias and be done with it.


I asked you, to explain a post, you deflect and throw assumptions out about me.


----------



## Catman51

otto105 said:


> I asked you, to explain a post, you deflect and throw assumptions out about me.


Talk about throwing assumptions, that is all you do while you deny that you have the brains to know what you have said and deny what you said.  Pitiful really, along with your use of emoji's when you have no comeback to the complaint about yourself. You just go on with your drivel and stupidity.


----------



## otto105

Catman51 said:


> Talk about throwing assumptions, that is all you do while you deny that you have the brains to know what you have said and deny what you said.  Pitiful really, along with your use of emoji's when you have no comeback to the complaint about yourself. You just go on with your drivel and stupidity.


I asked you to explain a post and you spend days deflecting. What does that say about you and your opinions...not much.


----------



## playtime

Catman51 said:


> And yet the "simple concept" is that you only support democratic talking points.



false.




Catman51 said:


> Makes you a democrat



dude, i bet i've voted for more (R)s than you could ever vote for a (D).  that makes YOU a partisan stooge.  CONgrats. 



Catman51 said:


> and a liar.



i never lie.  i have no reason to.  you, on the other hand try to peddle that opinion & fact are the same. 

which is a lie.


lol ... * opinion:*

1a : a view, judgment, or appraisal formed in the mind about a particular matter 

 2a : belief stronger than impression and less strong than positive knowledge a person of rigid opinions. ~ webster dictionary.

*fact:*

 something that is known to have happened or to exist, especially something for which proof exists, or about which there is information
~ cambridge dictionary

*checkmate ( again ):*

a situation in which someone has been defeated or a plan cannot develop or continue ~ cambridge dictionary


----------



## Catman51

otto105 said:


> I asked you to explain a post and you spend days deflecting. What does that say about you and your opinions...not much.


I have asked you several times to tell the truth, which you have spent a lifetime deflecting.  We all know what that says about you and your lying ways.


----------



## Catman51

playtime said:


> false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude, i bet i've voted for more (R)s than you could ever vote for a (D).  that makes YOU a partisan stooge.  CONgrats.
> 
> 
> 
> i never lie.  i have no reason to.  you, on the other hand try to peddle that opinion & fact are the same.
> 
> which is a lie.
> 
> 
> lol ... * opinion:*
> 
> 1a : a view, judgment, or appraisal formed in the mind about a particular matter
> 
> 2a : belief stronger than impression and less strong than positive knowledge a person of rigid opinions. ~ webster dictionary.
> 
> *fact:*
> 
> something that is known to have happened or to exist, especially something for which proof exists, or about which there is information
> ~ cambridge dictionary
> 
> *checkmate ( again ):*
> 
> a situation in which someone has been defeated or a plan cannot develop or continue ~ cambridge dictionary


And, as usual you are wrong on all counts.  Not only wrong but delusional about your definitions and how they apply to anything you lie about.

Everything that you claim as a fact to you has been rebutted, but since you prefer your lies and misstatements you will never admit to your errors.  That is one definition of lying, but you know that and will never admit it.

What you consider as your reality is to the vast majority of thinking humans a fantasy world.


----------



## otto105

Catman51 said:


> I have asked you several times to tell the truth, which you have spent a lifetime deflecting.  We all know what that says about you and your lying ways.


That fact that you still won't address the question stands for itself.


----------



## Catman51

otto105 said:


> That fact that you still won't address the question stands for itself.


The same can be said about you, only you continue to dodge telling the truth at all costs.


----------



## bodecea

Lastamender said:


> So, she did not fuck Willie Brown?


Jelly?


----------



## otto105

hadit said:


> What exactly did he DO in all those years?


Voted on legislation, became VP and then President.

How does your last 40 years look?


----------



## Lastamender

otto105 said:


> Voted on legislation, became VP and then President.
> 
> How does your last 40 years look?


You missed the influence peddling and being a shill for credit card companies.


----------



## hadit

otto105 said:


> Voted on legislation, became VP and then President.
> 
> How does your last 40 years look?


Raised and supported a family, established a good reputation in my field to become a well paid IT consultant. IOW, could show that I've already done what the job requires. This is no less than what is expected of Quid Pro, who, after nearly 50 years in Washington, should have more of a track record than "Joe who?".


----------



## Catman51

otto105 said:


> Voted on legislation, became VP and then President.
> 
> How does your last 40 years look?


What legislation?

Became vice president and president of what, fantasy land?

Another in a long line of fabrications of your imagination.


----------



## Polishprince

odanny said:


> When you have no intellect, no experience, and no skill, you make your hay by being the most enthusiastic bootlicker you can be. She is joined by Taylor-Greene, Cawthorn, and Gaetz as people with no marketable skills other than unquestioning loyalty and fealty to Trump. Check out this bio:
> 
> Early life and business career​_Boebert was born in Altamonte Springs, Florida, on December 15, 1986. When she was 12, she and her family moved to the Montbello neighborhood of Denver and later to Aurora, Colorado, before settling in Rifle, Colorado, in 2003.
> 
> Boebert has said that she "grew up in a Democratic home"and that her mother received welfare in Denver. By 2001, when Boebert was 14, her mother registered as a Republican. Boebert credits her first job at 15 years old, at a McDonald'srestaurant, for changing her views about whether government assistance is necessary.
> 
> Boebert dropped out of high school during her senior year (she would have graduated in 2004) because she had a child, and took a job as an assistant manager at a McDonald's in Rifle. She later got a job filing for a natural gas drilling company and then became a pipeliner, a member of a team that builds and maintains pipelines and pumping stations. *She obtained her GED in 2020, about a month before her first election primary.*
> 
> In 2015, Boebert was arrested in Mesa County for making a public disturbance at a musical festival. In 2016, she pleaded guilty to an unsafe vehicle charge after rolling her car into a ditch late at night. In 2017, her restaurant was responsible for over 80 cases of food poisoning at the Garfield County Rodeo after serving food without a license._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren Boebert - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read on for more info. on her alliance and support for the Proud Boys and other far right militia groups, as well as her role in the Capitol riot. The fascist faction of Congress is represented by this woman and her Trump worshipping Republican colleagues.




Sounds like Rep. Boebert has a lot of experience.   Working in the drilling industry, management experience in the hospitality industry.

A couple of very minor indiscretions like rowdiness at a music event aren't capital crimes.


What's the problem? Sounds as "qualified" as anyone else.


----------



## Catman51

Polishprince said:


> Sounds like Rep. Boebert has a lot of experience.   Working in the drilling industry, management experience in the hospitality industry.
> 
> A couple of very minor indiscretions like rowdiness at a music event aren't capital crimes.
> 
> 
> What's the problem? Sounds as "qualified" as anyone else.


Almost qualified to be a democrat.


----------



## McRib

Polishprince said:


> Sounds like Rep. Boebert has a lot of experience. Working in the drilling industry, management experience in the hospitality industry.


----------



## playtime

Catman51 said:


> And, as usual you are wrong on all counts.  Not only wrong but delusional about your definitions and how they apply to anything you lie about.
> 
> Everything that you claim as a fact to you has been rebutted, but since you prefer your lies and misstatements you will never admit to your errors.  That is one definition of lying, but you know that and will never admit it.
> 
> What you consider as your reality is to the vast majority of thinking humans a fantasy world.


----------



## Catman51

playtime said:


>


Your responses are getting even weaker than usual.  And coming from you, that is really something.


----------



## playtime

Catman51 said:


> Your responses are really something.


----------



## Catman51

playtime said:


>


Continuing with your pathetic and idiotic post showing that you are unable to think of anything with merit.

Time for you to grow up chilld.


----------



## otto105

Catman51 said:


> Continuing with your pathetic and idiotic post showing that you are unable to think of anything with merit.
> 
> Time for you to grow up chilld.


Son, stop digging in the stupid hole.


----------



## Catman51

otto105 said:


> Son, stop digging in the stupid hole.


Why?  Are you afraid to fall into the hole of truth?

Oh, I forgot you don't deal in truth.


----------



## playtime

Catman51 said:


> Continuing with your pathetic and idiotic post showing that you are unable to think of anything with merit.
> 
> Time for you to grow up chilld.



it's   c-h-i-l-d.


----------



## Catman51

playtime said:


> it's   c-h-i-l-d.


You would certainly know as that is what you are.


----------



## playtime

Catman51 said:


> You would certainly know as that is what you are.


----------



## Catman51

playtime said:


>


You learn that on your playground in pre-school?

I note that you still cannot replly with your own statement, since you actually know nothing.


----------



## playtime

Catman51 said:


> I note that you still cannot replly with your own statement, since you actually know nothing.



i know how to spell r-e-p-l-y.


----------



## Catman51

playtime said:


> i know how to spell r-e-p-l-y.


Do you?  And that proves exactly what, that you want to be the spelling police?  That may be as high as you can aspire to.  A lofty goal for a moron.


----------



## playtime

Catman51 said:


> Do you?



r-e-p-l-y.

^^^  yep ^^^




Catman51 said:


> And that proves exactly what, that you want to be the spelling police?



no -  i told you.  when you try ( & fail miserably every time ) to insult, & spell said insult wrong ... it will be pointed out to

y-o-u.




Catman51 said:


> That may be as high as you can aspire to.



naw... you are only low hanging fruit.  something to bat around when the mood strikes.



Catman51 said:


> A lofty goal for a moron.



oooooOOOoooooo ....  i'm hurt kitty cat.


----------



## Catman51

playtime said:


> r-e-p-l-y.
> 
> ^^^  yep ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no -  i told you.  when you try ( & fail miserably every time ) to insult, & spell said insult wrong ... it will be pointed out to
> 
> y-o-u.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naw... you are only low hanging fruit.  something to bat around when the mood strikes.
> 
> 
> 
> oooooOOOoooooo ....  i'm hurt kitty cat.


Here puppy dog.  Since you still insist on trolling around and following me everywhere I may as well invite you.

I revel in your stupidity and how predictable you are when you still have nothing to say on subject.


----------



## Leo123

Penelope said:


> No wrong, he has many years as a Senator and 8 years as a VP.


Yes he's a good little bootliker.


----------



## playtime

Catman51 said:


> Here puppy dog.  Since you still insist on trolling around and following me everywhere I may as well invite you.
> 
> I revel in your stupidity and how predictable you are when you still have nothing to say on subject.



<hypocritetrollsayswhat?>


----------



## theHawk

odanny said:


> When you have no intellect, no experience, and no skill, you make your hay by being the most enthusiastic bootlicker you can be. She is joined by Taylor-Greene, Cawthorn, and Gaetz as people with no marketable skills other than unquestioning loyalty and fealty to Trump. Check out this bio:
> 
> Early life and business career​_Boebert was born in Altamonte Springs, Florida, on December 15, 1986. When she was 12, she and her family moved to the Montbello neighborhood of Denver and later to Aurora, Colorado, before settling in Rifle, Colorado, in 2003.
> 
> Boebert has said that she "grew up in a Democratic home"and that her mother received welfare in Denver. By 2001, when Boebert was 14, her mother registered as a Republican. Boebert credits her first job at 15 years old, at a McDonald'srestaurant, for changing her views about whether government assistance is necessary.
> 
> Boebert dropped out of high school during her senior year (she would have graduated in 2004) because she had a child, and took a job as an assistant manager at a McDonald's in Rifle. She later got a job filing for a natural gas drilling company and then became a pipeliner, a member of a team that builds and maintains pipelines and pumping stations. *She obtained her GED in 2020, about a month before her first election primary.*
> 
> In 2015, Boebert was arrested in Mesa County for making a public disturbance at a musical festival. In 2016, she pleaded guilty to an unsafe vehicle charge after rolling her car into a ditch late at night. In 2017, her restaurant was responsible for over 80 cases of food poisoning at the Garfield County Rodeo after serving food without a license._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren Boebert - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read on for more info. on her alliance and support for the Proud Boys and other far right militia groups, as well as her role in the Capitol riot. The fascist faction of Congress is represented by this woman and her Trump worshipping Republican colleagues.


Weird, a Republican high school drop out with a GED is smarter than all those liberals with doctorate degrees.


----------



## Catman51

playtime said:


> <hypocritetrollsayswhat?>


Yep, that dog whistle certainly works on brain dead puppies.

BTW, the more you post your idiocy, the more you expose your lack of intelligence.


----------



## McRib

theHawk said:


> Weird, a Republican high school drop out with a GED is smarter than all those liberals with doctorate degrees.


Thank you for confirming you're an idiot. Your avatar kinda gives it away, though.


----------



## otto105

theHawk said:


> Weird, a Republican high school drop out with a GED is smarter than all those liberals with doctorate degrees.


She believes that wind turbines cause cancer…


----------



## Catman51

theHawk said:


> Weird, a Republican high school drop out with a GED is smarter than all those liberals with doctorate degrees.


Not so weird.  As an alleged "drop out" she was exposed far less to the brainwashing that tho0se who continued in the propaganda machine of "higher" education.  This allows for free thought as opposed to imposed doctrine of the liberal college machine.


----------



## otto105

Catman51 said:


> Not so weird.  As an alleged "drop out" she was exposed far less to the brainwashing that tho0se who continued in the propaganda machine of "higher" education.  This allows for free thought as opposed to imposed doctrine of the liberal college machine.


Yet she became a brainwashed troll of a fat florida guy.


----------



## otto105

Rep. bobbert also believes that drinking bleach will cure COVID-19.

The more you know...


----------



## Catman51

otto105 said:


> Yet she became a brainwashed troll of a fat florida guy.


Your opinion only and it is worth as much as Confederate money.  Worthless, like the rest of your statements.


----------



## Catman51

otto105 said:


> Rep. bobbert also believes that drinking bleach will cure COVID-19.
> 
> The more you know...


And you, of course, have actual proof of that, right?  Or is it just another of your hate filled lies?


----------



## otto105

Catman51 said:


> Your opinion only and it is worth as much as Confederate money.  Worthless, like the rest of your statements.


Confederidiot money? You still trade in that.


----------



## otto105

Rep. booberto also believes that VA light shot into the body will cure COVID-19.


The more you know...


----------



## Catman51

otto105 said:


> Confederidiot money? You still trade in that.


You are a moron for thinking that what you fantasize is a real thing.  But that is what you do, that and lie.


----------



## Catman51

otto105 said:


> Rep. booberto also believes that VA light shot into the body will cure COVID-19.
> 
> 
> The more you know...


Once again, you have proof or is it just another of your lies?


----------



## otto105

Rep. lara boobert also believes that North Korean Leader Kim Jung Un will magically give up all his nukes for a date with a fat florida guy.


The more you know...


----------



## Catman51

otto105 said:


> Rep. lara boobert also believes that North Korean Leader Kim Jung Un will magically give up all his nukes for a date with a fat florida guy.
> 
> 
> The more you know...


Once again, you have proof of this or is it yet another lie by you?


----------



## otto105

Today rep. boobert released a statement that reaffirmed a florida fat guy's assertion of a stolen election in 2020 by saying proof doesn't matter.


----------



## playtime




----------



## Catman51

otto105 said:


> Today rep. boobert released a statement that reaffirmed a florida fat guy's assertion of a stolen election in 2020 by saying proof doesn't matter.


Manufactured proof by a biased press, no it doesn't matter.  See what the audits say and move on from there.


----------



## playtime

A Brief History of Boebert’s Problem With Telling the Truth​by
Jason Salzman
posted on
March 17, 2021

*The Big Lie...

Turns Out She’s a QAnon Follower *
Boebert has insisted she’s not a “follower of QAnon.” Yet, she followed multiple QAnon channels on her YouTube account, which she deleted as her beliefs about QAnon came under scrutiny by journalists.

*She Was Opposed to Obamacare But Says She Wasn’t...

She’s Friendly With Militia Members She Claims Not To Know...

She Hadn’t Paid Off Debts, As Claimed...*

In July of last year, Boebert’s campaign told _The Denver Post _it was unaware of past-due liens, but records show that her business actually owed over $19,000 to the state of Colorado at the time. The debt was paid off in October of 2020, according to records obtained by Colorado Newsline.
[...]

*She Exaggerated Her Work in Prisons*

Just last week, _Colorado Newsline_ revealed that Boebert’s claim, delivered multiple times on the campaign trail, to have volunteered for seven years at a jail is contradicted by logs at the jail, which show her visiting there only nine times over two-and-a-half years.

*She Says Teenage Servers Don’t Carry Guns at Her Grill, But One Did*

Boebert once said underage servers at her restaurant, Shooters Grill, are not allowed to carry guns. But one 17-year-old server featured in a news report posted on Boebert’s website says Boebert “allows me to” carry a gun, even though it’s illegal in Colorado to do so.
*Food Poisoning Not Her Fault, She Falsely Claims*

_Instead of accepting responsibility for sickening 80 people with tainted sliders at the Rifle Rodeo, Boebert blamed the problem with her sliders on fecal matter allegedly found in the bleachers, even after Garfield County had conducted an exhaustive investigation showing that Boebert’s sliders were the “culprit.”_

*She Was Arrested for Not Showing Up to Court, Not For Ticket*

[...]
A Brief History of Boebert's Problem With Telling the Truth


----------



## Catman51

playtime said:


> A Brief History of Boebert’s Problem With Telling the Truth​by
> Jason Salzman
> posted on
> March 17, 2021
> 
> *The Big Lie...
> 
> Turns Out She’s a QAnon Follower *
> Boebert has insisted she’s not a “follower of QAnon.” Yet, she followed multiple QAnon channels on her YouTube account, which she deleted as her beliefs about QAnon came under scrutiny by journalists.
> 
> *She Was Opposed to Obamacare But Says She Wasn’t...
> 
> She’s Friendly With Militia Members She Claims Not To Know...
> 
> She Hadn’t Paid Off Debts, As Claimed...*
> 
> In July of last year, Boebert’s campaign told _The Denver Post _it was unaware of past-due liens, but records show that her business actually owed over $19,000 to the state of Colorado at the time. The debt was paid off in October of 2020, according to records obtained by Colorado Newsline.
> [...]
> 
> *She Exaggerated Her Work in Prisons*
> 
> Just last week, _Colorado Newsline_ revealed that Boebert’s claim, delivered multiple times on the campaign trail, to have volunteered for seven years at a jail is contradicted by logs at the jail, which show her visiting there only nine times over two-and-a-half years.
> 
> *She Says Teenage Servers Don’t Carry Guns at Her Grill, But One Did*
> 
> Boebert once said underage servers at her restaurant, Shooters Grill, are not allowed to carry guns. But one 17-year-old server featured in a news report posted on Boebert’s website says Boebert “allows me to” carry a gun, even though it’s illegal in Colorado to do so.
> *Food Poisoning Not Her Fault, She Falsely Claims*
> 
> _Instead of accepting responsibility for sickening 80 people with tainted sliders at the Rifle Rodeo, Boebert blamed the problem with her sliders on fecal matter allegedly found in the bleachers, even after Garfield County had conducted an exhaustive investigation showing that Boebert’s sliders were the “culprit.”_
> 
> *She Was Arrested for Not Showing Up to Court, Not For Ticket*
> 
> [...]
> A Brief History of Boebert's Problem With Telling the Truth


Now do a break down of Biden and his democrat cohorts.  Looks a lot worse, mainly because no one is calling him on his BS and illegal actions.  As a matter of fact, his soon to be slaves encourage him to break the law.  And you are one of them.  Good little doggy.


----------



## otto105

Catman51 said:


> Manufactured proof by a biased press, no it doesn't matter.  See what the audits say and move on from there.


The Arizona cyber ballot charade already has been 3exposed as a fraud.

The press has just reported the 50 State certification.


You have nothing.


----------



## Catman51

otto105 said:


> The Arizona cyber ballot charade already has been 3exposed as a fraud.
> 
> The press has just reported the 50 State certification.
> 
> 
> You have nothing.


The results of the Arizona recount has yet to be published.  You are lying again, as always.


----------



## Catman51

playtime said:


>


Yes, you are dumber.  What have you ever accomplished, except lies and false claims?


----------



## Catman51

otto105 said:


> Rep. lara boobert also believes that North Korean Leader Kim Jung Un will magically give up all his nukes for a date with a fat florida guy.
> 
> 
> The more you know...


And, as usual, you know nothing but make false claims in any case.


----------



## otto105

Catman51 said:


> Now do a break down of Biden and his democrat cohorts.  Looks a lot worse, mainly because no one is calling him on his BS and illegal actions.  As a matter of fact, his soon to be slaves encourage him to break the law.  And you are one of them.  Good little doggy.


katman

Start a thread on that instead of deflecting.


----------



## Catman51

otto105 said:


> katman
> 
> Start a thread on that instead of deflecting.


And I should start a new thread just because yo can't defend your position?

And because YOU said so?

Even you should be able to see the stupidity in that.  Of course you are so stupid that you refuse to see it.


----------



## otto105

Catman51 said:


> And I should start a new thread just because yo can't defend your position?
> 
> And because YOU said so?
> 
> Even you should be able to see the stupidity in that.  Of course you are so stupid that you refuse to see it.


What was my position?


----------



## Catman51

otto105 said:


> What was my position?


Bent over with your butt in the air for convenience.


----------



## otto105

lauren boobert also believes the following to be true, everything Russian Dictator Putin says in true.


The more you know...


----------



## Catman51

otto105 said:


> lauren boobert also believes the following to be true, everything Russian Dictator Putin says in true.
> 
> 
> The more you know...


Once again, other than your doubtful word, what proof do you have?

None I suspect, so it is time for you to stop with the lies.


----------



## otto105

Catman51 said:


> Once again, other than your doubtful word, what proof do you have?
> 
> None I suspect, so it is time for you to stop with the lies.


Today lauren boobert reiterated that the former president should be on Mt. Rushmore.


The more you know.


----------



## Catman51

otto105 said:


> Today lauren boobert reiterated that the former president should be on Mt. Rushmore.
> 
> 
> The more you know.


So?  Now, according to you, no one can have an opinion?

Many democrats say Obama should be on the mountain.

You are really reaching Oddo.


----------



## otto105

Catman51 said:


> So?  Now, according to you, no one can have an opinion?
> 
> Many democrats say Obama should be on the mountain.
> 
> You are really reaching Oddo.


From the desk of lauren boobert - She also believes that you can carry a gun where ever and when ever you like.


----------



## Catman51

otto105 said:


> From the desk of lauren boobert - She also believes that you can carry a gun where ever and when ever you like.



Yes, it is called freedom and the 3nd amendment.  Those like you who are afraid of defending yourself do not have to do so.  You are called victims.


----------



## otto105

Catman51 said:


> Yes, it is called freedom and the 3nd amendment.  Those like you who are afraid of defending yourself do not have to do so.  You are called victims.


3rd Amendment? What do you think that one states?

Also, you can't carry a gun anywhere you damned like even with the 2nd amendment.


----------



## Catman51

otto105 said:


> 3rd Amendment? What do you think that one states?
> 
> Also, you can't carry a gun anywhere you damned like even with the 2nd amendment.


Even you, limited as you are, should recognize a type.  What is being discussed, which amendment?  Think to hide your stupidity, it may help.

As for carrying a gun anywhere, you certainly can.  You will just get hassled by the scared people.


----------



## otto105

Catman51 said:


> Even you, limited as you are, should recognize a type.  What is being discussed, which amendment?  Think to hide your stupidity, it may help.
> 
> As for carrying a gun anywhere, you certainly can.  You will just get hassled by the scared people.


I recognize a stupid type when it posts.


----------



## Catman51

otto105 said:


> I recognize a stupid type when it posts.


So you see yourself?


----------



## otto105

Catman51 said:


> So you see yourself?


Awful, just awful and tired.


----------



## Catman51

otto105 said:


> Awful, just awful and tired.


Yes you are, and stupid if you think that anyone cares what you say or think.


----------



## otto105

Catman51 said:


> Yes you are, and stupid if you think that anyone cares what you say or think.


Dude, when is you GED graduation?


----------



## Catman51

otto105 said:


> Dude, when is you GED graduation?


Unlike you, I don't need one as I have a Masters in political science and a minor in truth.  Something you know nothing about.


----------



## otto105

Catman51 said:


> Unlike you, I don't need one as I have a Masters in political science and a minor in truth.  Something you know nothing about.


You have a masters in ignorance and a minor in loud bullshit.

Drunk, fat and stupid is not a way of life kid.


----------



## Catman51

otto105 said:


> You have a masters in ignorance and a minor in loud bullshit.
> 
> Drunk, fat and stupid is not a way of life kid.


Your comment would explain you.

As for me, I am what I am and you can only drool over my accomplishments as I always apply the truth to your actions.

Idiotic, false and stupid is your way of life.


----------



## playtime

Catman51 said:


> And I should start a new thread just because yo can't defend your position?
> 
> And because YOU said so?
> 
> Even you should be able to see the stupidity in that.  Of course you are so stupid that you refuse to see it.


----------



## playtime

Catman51 said:


> type



lol ...

t-y-p-o.


& in this case ....

i-r-o-n-y.


----------



## Catman51

playtime said:


> lol ...
> 
> t-y-p-o.
> 
> 
> & in this case ....
> 
> i-r-o-n-y.


Playtime:

Anal opening = you.

Also a zero intellect or zero thought.


----------



## Bush92

odanny said:


> When you have no intellect, no experience, and no skill, you make your hay by being the most enthusiastic bootlicker you can be. She is joined by Taylor-Greene, Cawthorn, and Gaetz as people with no marketable skills other than unquestioning loyalty and fealty to Trump. Check out this bio:
> 
> Early life and business career​_Boebert was born in Altamonte Springs, Florida, on December 15, 1986. When she was 12, she and her family moved to the Montbello neighborhood of Denver and later to Aurora, Colorado, before settling in Rifle, Colorado, in 2003.
> 
> Boebert has said that she "grew up in a Democratic home"and that her mother received welfare in Denver. By 2001, when Boebert was 14, her mother registered as a Republican. Boebert credits her first job at 15 years old, at a McDonald'srestaurant, for changing her views about whether government assistance is necessary.
> 
> Boebert dropped out of high school during her senior year (she would have graduated in 2004) because she had a child, and took a job as an assistant manager at a McDonald's in Rifle. She later got a job filing for a natural gas drilling company and then became a pipeliner, a member of a team that builds and maintains pipelines and pumping stations. *She obtained her GED in 2020, about a month before her first election primary.*
> 
> In 2015, Boebert was arrested in Mesa County for making a public disturbance at a musical festival. In 2016, she pleaded guilty to an unsafe vehicle charge after rolling her car into a ditch late at night. In 2017, her restaurant was responsible for over 80 cases of food poisoning at the Garfield County Rodeo after serving food without a license._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren Boebert - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read on for more info. on her alliance and support for the Proud Boys and other far right militia groups, as well as her role in the Capitol riot. The fascist faction of Congress is represented by this woman and her Trump worshipping Republican colleagues.


One helluva Congresswoman.


----------



## otto105

Bush92 said:


> One helluva Congresswoman.


She's an unattractive bitch


----------



## playtime

Catman51 said:


> Playtime:
> 
> Anal opening = you.
> 
> Also a zero intellect or zero thought.


----------



## Bush92

otto105 said:


> She's an unattractive bitch


She is a patriot and that makes her very attractive. Liberal women are dogs.


----------



## otto105

Bush92 said:


> She is a patriot and that makes her very attractive. Liberal women are dogs.


Short, fat and bitchy attracts you?


----------



## sartre play

odanny said:


> When you have no intellect, no experience, and no skill, you make your hay by being the most enthusiastic bootlicker you can be. She is joined by Taylor-Greene, Cawthorn, and Gaetz as people with no marketable skills other than unquestioning loyalty and fealty to Trump. Check out this bio:
> 
> Early life and business career​_Boebert was born in Altamonte Springs, Florida, on December 15, 1986. When she was 12, she and her family moved to the Montbello neighborhood of Denver and later to Aurora, Colorado, before settling in Rifle, Colorado, in 2003.
> 
> Boebert has said that she "grew up in a Democratic home"and that her mother received welfare in Denver. By 2001, when Boebert was 14, her mother registered as a Republican. Boebert credits her first job at 15 years old, at a McDonald'srestaurant, for changing her views about whether government assistance is necessary.
> 
> Boebert dropped out of high school during her senior year (she would have graduated in 2004) because she had a child, and took a job as an assistant manager at a McDonald's in Rifle. She later got a job filing for a natural gas drilling company and then became a pipeliner, a member of a team that builds and maintains pipelines and pumping stations. *She obtained her GED in 2020, about a month before her first election primary.*
> 
> In 2015, Boebert was arrested in Mesa County for making a public disturbance at a musical festival. In 2016, she pleaded guilty to an unsafe vehicle charge after rolling her car into a ditch late at night. In 2017, her restaurant was responsible for over 80 cases of food poisoning at the Garfield County Rodeo after serving food without a license._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren Boebert - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read on for more info. on her alliance and support for the Proud Boys and other far right militia groups, as well as her role in the Capitol riot. The fascist faction of Congress is represented by this woman and her Trump worshipping Republican colleagues.


And they put her on the congress finance committee!


----------



## Catman51

otto105 said:


> She's an unattractive bitch


Is that why you are obsessed with her, improvement in your life?


----------



## Catman51

playtime said:


>


Hitting to close to home?


----------



## playtime

Catman51 said:


> Hitting to close to home?



*T-O-O.*


----------



## Catman51

playtime said:


> *T-O-O.*


You been sniffing your lava lamp to much.  It has damaged what little brains you once may have had.

Good little doggy.


----------



## Catman51

otto105 said:


> Short, fat and bitchy attracts you?


It surely seems to draw you.


----------



## Catman51

otto105 said:


> She's an unattractive bitch


Well now, that surely should be enough to disqualify her.  At least in your warped opinion.


----------



## playtime

Catman51 said:


> You been sniffing your lava lamp to much.  It has damaged what little brains you once may have had.



& yet i know the difference & can spell 

t-o

t-o-o

t-w-o



Catman51 said:


> Good little doggy.



i bet you struggle with

t-h-e-r-e

t-h-e-i-r

t-h-e-y- ' -r-e

don't you?


----------



## Catman51

playtime said:


> & yet i know the difference & can spell
> 
> t-o
> 
> t-o-o
> 
> t-w-o
> 
> 
> 
> i bet you struggle with
> 
> t-h-e-r-e
> 
> t-h-e-i-r
> 
> t-h-e-y- ' -r-e
> 
> don't you?


Actually, no I don't.  I, unlike you, don't claim to be the spelling police.  You continue to make an ass of yourself with your predilections and worry over unimportant things.  But that is all you have.  That, and spell check wihich you continue to misuse. 

But that is to be expected from a brain dead little doggy.


----------



## theHawk

otto105 said:


> Rep. bobbert also believes that drinking bleach will cure COVID-19.
> 
> The more you know...


You morons keep repeating these lies.  Yet no one on our side is pumping any poison into their veins.

Your side is pumping Big Pharma mRNA poison into their veins though.


----------



## surada

JustAGuy1 said:


> With no real impact other than getting obscenely rich.



Biden has invested in real estate his whole life.


----------



## otto105

From the desk of lauren boobert today...She announced today that she was against the troop pullout in Afghanistan because the former president is no longer in office so, it's not his policy.


----------



## McRib

sartre play said:


> And they put her on the congress finance committee!


well, she was assistant manager at Mickey D's.


----------



## playtime

Catman51 said:


> wihich



w-h-i-c-h.

btw, i never point out spelling mistakes to anyone who isn't a little pussy 


cat.


----------



## Catman51

playtime said:


> w-h-i-c-h.
> 
> btw, i never point out spelling mistakes to anyone who isn't a little pussy
> 
> 
> cat.


You point out what you think scores points for you.  And you lie about it.

If you desire to go to name calling, I can do that to.  Bitch.


----------



## playtime

Catman51 said:


> You point out what you think scores points for you.  And you lie about it.
> 
> If you desire to go to name calling, I can do that to.  Bitch.



i don't care whether you think it scores points or not.


silly you......................

you started the name calling 'cause you ain't got nothing but opinions & got called out for it.

lol -  'bitch'... ooooOOOoooo....

awwwww....  i see you got triggered.  oh well.


----------



## dudmuck

odanny said:


> well, she was assistant manager at Mickey D's.


----------



## Catman51

playtime said:


> i don't care whether you think it scores points or not.
> 
> 
> silly you......................
> 
> you started the name calling 'cause you ain't got nothing but opinions & got called out for it.
> 
> lol -  'bitch'... ooooOOOoooo....
> 
> awwwww....  i see you got triggered.  oh well.


I only followed your apparent need to call names and now you complain.  Your opinions are what started all of this, because they are only OPINIONS and have no documentations, unbiased, to back it up.

Beyond being a pathetic liar, you give a new definition to stupid and hate filled.

Also, you just proved that the name applies to you without any argument.  Just like a good little female dog.


----------



## playtime

Catman51 said:


> Your opinions are what started all of this, because they are only OPINIONS and have no documentations, unbiased, to back it up.



lie.  i sourced unbiased links -  showed you they were unbiased links AND showed unbiased links that showed hard copy contemporaneous notes by 1st person witness' to donny.  right here on this very thread.  

lol ... you produced nothing.

nothing.  zilch.  zero.  goose egg.   nice try, but it doesn't fly. doesn't fly.

the house comes back on monday & in good time, rosen et al will be testifying in front of the select committee what has already been testified to in front of the senate.  & the subpoenas will be forthcoming to others.   

all public.


----------



## Catman51

playtime said:


> lie.  i sourced unbiased links -  showed you they were unbiased links AND showed unbiased links that showed hard copy contemporaneous notes by 1st person witness' to donny.  right here on this very thread.
> 
> lol ... you produced nothing.
> 
> nothing.  zilch.  zero.  goose egg.   nice try, but it doesn't fly. doesn't fly.
> 
> the house comes back on monday & in good time, rosen et al will be testifying in front of the select committee what has already been testified to in front of the senate.  & the subpoenas will be forthcoming to others.
> 
> all public.


They will be testifying as to what the house committee told them to say.


playtime said:


> lie.  i sourced unbiased links -  showed you they were unbiased links AND showed unbiased links that showed hard copy contemporaneous notes by 1st person witness' to donny.  right here on this very thread.
> 
> lol ... you produced nothing.
> 
> nothing.  zilch.  zero.  goose egg.   nice try, but it doesn't fly. doesn't fly.
> 
> the house comes back on monday & in good time, rosen et al will be testifying in front of the select committee what has already been testified to in front of the senate.  & the subpoenas will be forthcoming to others.
> 
> all public.


They will be saying what they have been told to say.  Even you with your diminished capacity should be able to recognize this, but with all of your hate and lies will never admit.  Hate of your betters is all you  have.  Hate of al those with a mind of their own and your betters.  But being a dog prevents you from doing this.

BTW, spelling police, you should really know when to capitalize words as not doing so just further shows your ignorance.


----------



## playtime

Catman51 said:


> They will be saying what they have been told to say.



lol ...  that's a crock; & so we have come full circle, pussy cat.   remember when i said i have this thread bookmarked?

^^^ ya ..... THAT ^^^  see you when the shit hits the fan & i get to LOL.

@  you as donny & his 'psycho'phants start getting frog marched.




Catman51 said:


> BTW, spelling police, you should really know when to capitalize words as not doing so just further shows your ignorance.



<pfffft>  whether i cap or not has no bearing on whether an insult by me is diminished....  but attempting to sling shit like you do & you can't even spell it right when you do so.... & so many times....

does.

anyhoo, to be CONtinued....


----------



## Catman51

playtime said:


> lol ...  that's a crock; & so we have come full circle, pussy cat.   remember when i said i have this thread bookmarked?
> 
> ^^^ ya ..... THAT ^^^  see you when the shit hits the fan & i get to LOL.
> 
> @  you as donny & his 'psycho'phants start getting frog marched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <pfffft>  whether i cap or not has no bearing on whether an insult by me is diminished....  but attempting to sling shit like you do & you can't even spell it right when you do so.... & so many times....
> 
> does.
> 
> anyhoo, to be CONtinued....


And yet you cannot refute anything that I have said, only continue to whine and dodge.  As expected from a liar and a moron, bitch.


----------



## playtime

Catman51 said:


> And yet you cannot refute anything that I have said, only continue to whine and dodge.  As expected from a liar and a moron, bitch.



LOL!!!  there's nothing to refute.  all you have said is poorly educated conspiratorial bullshit.


----------



## Catman51

playtime said:


> LOL!!!  there's nothing to refute.  all you have said is poorly educated conspiratorial bullshit.


Actually, all I have done is to point out your continual and enormous character flaws.

If you can laugh at that, you are even farther gone than I thought.


----------



## playtime

Catman51 said:


> Actually, all I have done is to point out your continual and enormous character flaws.
> 
> If you can laugh at that, you are even farther gone than I thought.



that suit of delusion fits you well, meow meow.


----------



## Catman51

playtime said:


> that suit of delusion fits you well, meow meow.


As usual, as are all of your posts, lame.  Useless bitch.


----------



## Who_Me?

Lauren Boebert = Sarah Palin 2.0


----------



## otto105

Who_Me? said:


> Lauren Boebert = Sarah Palin 2.0


Only somehow dumber.


----------



## dudmuck

Who_Me? said:


> Lauren Boebert = Sarah Palin 2.0


----------



## Lastamender

dudmuck said:


>


You got supposed trannys raping girls and you are upset about this?


----------



## Papageorgio

Looks like dudmuck is drunk again, or still, not really sure but he is high on some crap, that's for sure.


----------



## Papageorgio

Lastamender said:


> You got supposed trannys raping girls and you are upset about this?


The left doesn't believe girls if they say they are raped by trannys.


----------



## Oddball

dudmuck said:


>


This is fuckerery that is beneath even a contemptible shit biscuit like you.

Or maybe not.....


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Crepitus said:


> Wow. A congressperson with nothing but a GED and a history of fast food employment?
> 
> How can they expect her to be capable of anything?


Did she claim an Island could tip over?


----------



## westwall

Oddball said:


> This is fuckerery that is beneath even a contemptible shit biscuit like you.
> 
> Or maybe not.....





Well, he is a self proclaimed dud.  So there you go...


----------



## Catman51

dudmuck said:


>


If you had any proof or evidence that this were true, it would be another matter.  As it stands now, you join the community of liars on this board.


----------



## Clipper

LuckyDuck said:


> Wow!  No intellect, no skill and a bootlicker.  I'll be damned if that doesn't exactly describe Joe Biden.


Blowbert is a clueless barfly. Her & Deadliest Crotch Greene make a good pair & are a good fit in Trump la la land.


----------



## dudmuck

Catman51 said:


> If you had any proof or evidence that this were true, it would be another matter.  As it stands now, you join the community of liars on this board.











						Lauren Boebert’s Husband Did Time for Lewd Exposure That She Witnessed
					

Now, in her defense, she does wear glasses




					medium.com


----------



## Lastamender

Clipper said:


> Blowbert is a clueless barfly. Her & Deadliest Crotch Greene make a good pair & are a good fit in Trump la la land.


Is it cool to hate women?


----------



## Clipper

Lastamender said:


> Is it cool to hate women?


You should know.


----------



## Crepitus

RetiredGySgt said:


> Did she claim an Island could tip over?


Nope.  She also didn't commend the American revolutionaries for taking out the British airports.


DERP


----------



## San Souci

odanny said:


> When you have no intellect, no experience, and no skill, you make your hay by being the most enthusiastic bootlicker you can be. She is joined by Taylor-Greene, Cawthorn, and Gaetz as people with no marketable skills other than unquestioning loyalty and fealty to Trump. Check out this bio:
> 
> Early life and business career​_Boebert was born in Altamonte Springs, Florida, on December 15, 1986. When she was 12, she and her family moved to the Montbello neighborhood of Denver and later to Aurora, Colorado, before settling in Rifle, Colorado, in 2003.
> 
> Boebert has said that she "grew up in a Democratic home"and that her mother received welfare in Denver. By 2001, when Boebert was 14, her mother registered as a Republican. Boebert credits her first job at 15 years old, at a McDonald'srestaurant, for changing her views about whether government assistance is necessary.
> 
> Boebert dropped out of high school during her senior year (she would have graduated in 2004) because she had a child, and took a job as an assistant manager at a McDonald's in Rifle. She later got a job filing for a natural gas drilling company and then became a pipeliner, a member of a team that builds and maintains pipelines and pumping stations. *She obtained her GED in 2020, about a month before her first election primary.*
> 
> In 2015, Boebert was arrested in Mesa County for making a public disturbance at a musical festival. In 2016, she pleaded guilty to an unsafe vehicle charge after rolling her car into a ditch late at night. In 2017, her restaurant was responsible for over 80 cases of food poisoning at the Garfield County Rodeo after serving food without a license._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren Boebert - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read on for more info. on her alliance and support for the Proud Boys and other far right militia groups, as well as her role in the Capitol riot. The fascist faction of Congress is represented by this woman and her Trump worshipping Republican colleagues.


Biden has no marketable skills. Never had a REAL job in his life.


----------



## San Souci

Who_Me? said:


> Lauren Boebert = Sarah Palin 2.0


Sarah would have made a better VP than Pig Harris.


----------



## McRib

San Souci said:


> Biden has no marketable skills. Never had a REAL job in his life.


Neither has Trump, and it was obvious from his 4 years as President. 

BTW, when is he going to release his tax returns? What is he hiding? I mean, other than the billions of dollars he lost.


----------



## dudmuck

San Souci said:


> Biden has no marketable skills. Never had a REAL job in his life.


in '69 he was a lawyer, but almost immediately started campaigning for senate, was elected in '73.   Which means basically he was a politician his entire life.  But he was a adjunct professor in constitutional law from the early 90's until he became vice president.


----------



## Catman51

dudmuck said:


> Lauren Boebert’s Husband Did Time for Lewd Exposure That She Witnessed
> 
> 
> Now, in her defense, she does wear glasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medium.com


So?  For all we know you have raped sheep.


----------



## dudmuck

Catman51 said:


> So?  For all we know you have raped sheep.







welcome to 'murica


----------



## westwall

dudmuck said:


> welcome to 'murica





Compared to xiden and his crime family these two are rank amateurs.


----------



## westwall

dudmuck said:


> in '69 he was a lawyer, but almost immediately started campaigning for senate, was elected in '73.   Which means basically he was a politician his entire life.  But he was a adjunct professor in constitutional law from the early 90's until he became vice president.





And he has been grifting his entire life.  His crime family has become immensly wealthy thanks to the bribes they have taken over the years.

You ain't helping your cause, little propagandist.


----------



## dudmuck

westwall said:


> And he has been grifting his entire life.  His crime family has become immensly wealthy thanks to the bribes they have taken over the years.
> 
> You ain't helping your cause, little propagandist.


in 2009, Joe Biden's net worth was $30,000
but after 8 years of being VP, alot more money, he had book deal and speaking engagements.


----------



## Clipper

dudmuck said:


> welcome to 'murica


Two barflies.


----------



## Clipper

San Souci said:


> Sarah would have made a better VP than Pig Harris.


Clown, she's one of the reasons that McCain lost.


----------



## McRib

dudmuck said:


> welcome to 'murica


It's safe saying this is the truest version of Trump's base.


----------



## Rawley

I thought this was a thread about this impressive background


----------



## dudmuck

Rawley said:


> I thought this was a thread about this impressive background
> 
> View attachment 560739


----------



## Rawley

dudmuck said:


>


I thought it was brilliant.  Mocking Senile Joey and AOC in one fell swoop.


----------



## McRib

Rawley said:


> I thought it was brilliant.  Mocking Senile Joey and AOC in one fell swoop.


Makes sense you find a HS dropout "brilliant". Did you finish middle school?


----------



## Rawley

odanny said:


> Makes sense you find a HS dropout "brilliant". Did you finish middle school?


Seriously?  That's the extent of your debating skills?


----------



## Catman51

dudmuck said:


> welcome to 'murica


Once again, have you never done anything, other than post on this board, that deserves forgiveness?  Are you the only perfect person ever to live?

I doubt that these two questions can be truthfully answered in your favor, so just give it up.


----------



## tahuyaman

odanny said:


> When you have no intellect, no experience, and no skill, you make your hay by being the most enthusiastic bootlicker you can be. She is joined by Taylor-Greene, Cawthorn, and Gaetz as people with no marketable skills other than unquestioning loyalty and fealty to Trump. Check out this bio:
> 
> Early life and business career​_Boebert was born in Altamonte Springs, Florida, on December 15, 1986. When she was 12, she and her family moved to the Montbello neighborhood of Denver and later to Aurora, Colorado, before settling in Rifle, Colorado, in 2003.
> 
> Boebert has said that she "grew up in a Democratic home"and that her mother received welfare in Denver. By 2001, when Boebert was 14, her mother registered as a Republican. Boebert credits her first job at 15 years old, at a McDonald'srestaurant, for changing her views about whether government assistance is necessary.
> 
> Boebert dropped out of high school during her senior year (she would have graduated in 2004) because she had a child, and took a job as an assistant manager at a McDonald's in Rifle. She later got a job filing for a natural gas drilling company and then became a pipeliner, a member of a team that builds and maintains pipelines and pumping stations. *She obtained her GED in 2020, about a month before her first election primary.*
> 
> In 2015, Boebert was arrested in Mesa County for making a public disturbance at a musical festival. In 2016, she pleaded guilty to an unsafe vehicle charge after rolling her car into a ditch late at night. In 2017, her restaurant was responsible for over 80 cases of food poisoning at the Garfield County Rodeo after serving food without a license._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren Boebert - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read on for more info. on her alliance and support for the Proud Boys and other far right militia groups, as well as her role in the Capitol riot. The fascist faction of Congress is represented by this woman and her Trump worshipping Republican colleagues.


Personally, I think we need more people in the congress who have had a life outside of government.


----------



## dudmuck

Catman51 said:


> Once again, have you never done anything, other than post on this board, that deserves forgiveness?  Are you the only perfect person ever to live?
> 
> I doubt that these two questions can be truthfully answered in your favor, so just give it up.


----------



## Catman51

dudmuck said:


>


Says all there is to say about you and truthfulness.  A photoshopped picture is what you base your hate on while cheering those that act to destroy our nation.  Seek some help.


----------



## Mac1958

odanny said:


> When you have no intellect, no experience, and no skill, you make your hay by being the most enthusiastic bootlicker you can be. She is joined by Taylor-Greene, Cawthorn, and Gaetz as people with no marketable skills other than unquestioning loyalty and fealty to Trump. Check out this bio:
> 
> Early life and business career​_Boebert was born in Altamonte Springs, Florida, on December 15, 1986. When she was 12, she and her family moved to the Montbello neighborhood of Denver and later to Aurora, Colorado, before settling in Rifle, Colorado, in 2003.
> 
> Boebert has said that she "grew up in a Democratic home"and that her mother received welfare in Denver. By 2001, when Boebert was 14, her mother registered as a Republican. Boebert credits her first job at 15 years old, at a McDonald'srestaurant, for changing her views about whether government assistance is necessary.
> 
> Boebert dropped out of high school during her senior year (she would have graduated in 2004) because she had a child, and took a job as an assistant manager at a McDonald's in Rifle. She later got a job filing for a natural gas drilling company and then became a pipeliner, a member of a team that builds and maintains pipelines and pumping stations. *She obtained her GED in 2020, about a month before her first election primary.*
> 
> In 2015, Boebert was arrested in Mesa County for making a public disturbance at a musical festival. In 2016, she pleaded guilty to an unsafe vehicle charge after rolling her car into a ditch late at night. In 2017, her restaurant was responsible for over 80 cases of food poisoning at the Garfield County Rodeo after serving food without a license._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren Boebert - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read on for more info. on her alliance and support for the Proud Boys and other far right militia groups, as well as her role in the Capitol riot. The fascist faction of Congress is represented by this woman and her Trump worshipping Republican colleagues.


Yeah, but she listened to Rush and Hannity every day since she was 15.


----------



## McRib

Mac1958 said:


> Yeah, but she listened to Rush and Hannity every day since she was 15.


Which is fitting, because Rush and Hannity never went to college. 

Dumb and even Dumber.


----------



## DrLove

I LOVE this thread. Thanks to dudmuck for bumping it! 
And now, for the very LATEST in Idiot Boebert news:









						Smash Mouth React to Their Music Being Used in Lauren Boebert Parody Video
					

A video by the GOP congresswoman has been given a comic remix on Twitter—and Smash Mouth had some choice words about their song being used.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## DrLove

dudmuck said:


> in 2009, Joe Biden's net worth was $30,000
> but after 8 years of being VP, alot more money, he had book deal and speaking engagements.


Wait, didn't he get billions from China? 🤣


----------



## DrLove

tahuyaman said:


> Personally, I think we need more people in the congress who have had a life outside of government.


You mean like Trump? No thanks


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

Crepitus said:


> Wow. A congressperson with nothing but a GED and a history of fast food employment?
> 
> How can they expect her to be capable of anything?


AOC was a cheap bar maid stealing other waitresses tips.....................LOLOLOL

 God you slaves to a shit boss are funny


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

Crepitus said:


> Law degree, decades as a senator, 2 terms as VP.
> 
> So no, it's doesn't describe him.at all.


30,000 GD dollars inked on you........lololol


----------



## Crepitus

Hang on sloopy said:


> AOC was a cheap bar maid stealing other waitresses tips.....................LOLOLOL
> 
> God you slaves to a shit boss are funny


AOC graduated cum laude from Boston university with BA in both international relations and economics.

Derp.


----------



## Crepitus

Hang on sloopy said:


> 30,000 GD dollars inked on you........lololol


Is that all ya got, loser?


----------



## Catman51

Crepitus said:


> AOC graduated cum laude from Boston university with BA in both international relations and economics.
> 
> Derp.


And she hasn't utilized with one, bought for by free bar drinks.


----------



## Crepitus

Catman51 said:


> And she hasn't utilized with one, bought for by free bar drinks.


You need a better esl instructor.  Try again.


----------



## Catman51

Crepitus said:


> You need a better esl instructor.  Try again.


Why, the truth not good enough for you democrats?


----------



## Catman51

DrLove said:


> Wait, didn't he get billions from China? 🤣


Only if he is a Biden.


----------



## Crepitus

Catman51 said:


> Why, the truth not good enough for you democrats?


You posted gibberish.


----------



## tahuyaman

DrLove said:


> You mean like Trump? No thanks


Certainly not what we have now.  It doesn’t much worse than this.


----------



## Catman51

Crepitus said:


> You posted gibberish.


You speak gibberish so of course you would understand it.


----------



## Flash

Crepitus said:


> AOC graduated cum laude from Boston university with BA in both international relations and economics.
> 
> Derp.


The stupid bitch should get her money back because she didn't learn a damn thing about Economics.


----------



## Crepitus

Catman51 said:


> You speak gibberish so of course you would understand it.


Nope, couldn't figure that one out.


----------



## Crepitus

Flash said:


> The stupid bitch should get her money back because she didn't learn a damn thing about Economics.


Don't be stupider than you have to be.


----------



## Lastamender

Crepitus said:


> You posted gibberish.


America First really bothers you.


----------



## Crepitus

Lastamender said:


> America First really bothers you.


Don't be stupider than...

Oh, it's you again.  Carry on.


----------



## Lastamender

Crepitus said:


> Don't be stupider than...
> 
> Oh, it's you again.  Carry on.


Bothers you, huh?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Crepitus said:


> Don't be stupider than you have to be.


Really? remember her brilliant response to New York offering incentives to build there?


----------



## Crepitus

Lastamender said:


> Bothers you, huh?


Nah, I don't care how stupid you are.  I just forget sometimes.


----------



## justoffal

odanny said:


> When you have no intellect, no experience, and no skill, you make your hay by being the most enthusiastic bootlicker you can be. She is joined by Taylor-Greene, Cawthorn, and Gaetz as people with no marketable skills other than unquestioning loyalty and fealty to Trump. Check out this bio:
> 
> Early life and business career​_Boebert was born in Altamonte Springs, Florida, on December 15, 1986. When she was 12, she and her family moved to the Montbello neighborhood of Denver and later to Aurora, Colorado, before settling in Rifle, Colorado, in 2003.
> 
> Boebert has said that she "grew up in a Democratic home"and that her mother received welfare in Denver. By 2001, when Boebert was 14, her mother registered as a Republican. Boebert credits her first job at 15 years old, at a McDonald'srestaurant, for changing her views about whether government assistance is necessary.
> 
> Boebert dropped out of high school during her senior year (she would have graduated in 2004) because she had a child, and took a job as an assistant manager at a McDonald's in Rifle. She later got a job filing for a natural gas drilling company and then became a pipeliner, a member of a team that builds and maintains pipelines and pumping stations. *She obtained her GED in 2020, about a month before her first election primary.*
> 
> In 2015, Boebert was arrested in Mesa County for making a public disturbance at a musical festival. In 2016, she pleaded guilty to an unsafe vehicle charge after rolling her car into a ditch late at night. In 2017, her restaurant was responsible for over 80 cases of food poisoning at the Garfield County Rodeo after serving food without a license._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren Boebert - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read on for more info. on her alliance and support for the Proud Boys and other far right militia groups, as well as her role in the Capitol riot. The fascist faction of Congress is represented by this woman and her Trump worshipping Republican colleagues.


Well that sure beats Obama spending most of his teenage years with a cock in his mouth.
You never do know where people come from now do you?


----------



## Papageorgio

odanny said:


> When you have no intellect, no experience, and no skill, you make your hay by being the most enthusiastic bootlicker you can be. She is joined by Taylor-Greene, Cawthorn, and Gaetz as people with no marketable skills other than unquestioning loyalty and fealty to Trump. Check out this bio:
> 
> Early life and business career​_Boebert was born in Altamonte Springs, Florida, on December 15, 1986. When she was 12, she and her family moved to the Montbello neighborhood of Denver and later to Aurora, Colorado, before settling in Rifle, Colorado, in 2003.
> 
> Boebert has said that she "grew up in a Democratic home"and that her mother received welfare in Denver. By 2001, when Boebert was 14, her mother registered as a Republican. Boebert credits her first job at 15 years old, at a McDonald'srestaurant, for changing her views about whether government assistance is necessary.
> 
> Boebert dropped out of high school during her senior year (she would have graduated in 2004) because she had a child, and took a job as an assistant manager at a McDonald's in Rifle. She later got a job filing for a natural gas drilling company and then became a pipeliner, a member of a team that builds and maintains pipelines and pumping stations. *She obtained her GED in 2020, about a month before her first election primary.*
> 
> In 2015, Boebert was arrested in Mesa County for making a public disturbance at a musical festival. In 2016, she pleaded guilty to an unsafe vehicle charge after rolling her car into a ditch late at night. In 2017, her restaurant was responsible for over 80 cases of food poisoning at the Garfield County Rodeo after serving food without a license._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren Boebert - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read on for more info. on her alliance and support for the Proud Boys and other far right militia groups, as well as her role in the Capitol riot. The fascist faction of Congress is represented by this woman and her Trump worshipping Republican colleagues.





odanny said:


> When you have no intellect, no experience, and no skill, you make your hay by being the most enthusiastic bootlicker you can be. She is joined by Taylor-Greene, Cawthorn, and Gaetz as people with no marketable skills other than unquestioning loyalty and fealty to Trump. Check out this bio:
> 
> Early life and business career​_Boebert was born in Altamonte Springs, Florida, on December 15, 1986. When she was 12, she and her family moved to the Montbello neighborhood of Denver and later to Aurora, Colorado, before settling in Rifle, Colorado, in 2003.
> 
> Boebert has said that she "grew up in a Democratic home"and that her mother received welfare in Denver. By 2001, when Boebert was 14, her mother registered as a Republican. Boebert credits her first job at 15 years old, at a McDonald'srestaurant, for changing her views about whether government assistance is necessary.
> 
> Boebert dropped out of high school during her senior year (she would have graduated in 2004) because she had a child, and took a job as an assistant manager at a McDonald's in Rifle. She later got a job filing for a natural gas drilling company and then became a pipeliner, a member of a team that builds and maintains pipelines and pumping stations. *She obtained her GED in 2020, about a month before her first election primary.*
> 
> In 2015, Boebert was arrested in Mesa County for making a public disturbance at a musical festival. In 2016, she pleaded guilty to an unsafe vehicle charge after rolling her car into a ditch late at night. In 2017, her restaurant was responsible for over 80 cases of food poisoning at the Garfield County Rodeo after serving food without a license._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren Boebert - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read on for more info. on her alliance and support for the Proud Boys and other far right militia groups, as well as her role in the Capitol riot. The fascist faction of Congress is represented by this woman and her Trump worshipping Republican colleagues.


Not in my district and not even in my state so I really don't have a stake in her and her history. Hope she has a great life and hope you do as well.


----------



## Papageorgio

justoffal said:


> Well that sure beats Obama spending most of his teenage years with a cock in his mouth.
> You never do know where people come from now do you?


I thought he did cocaine in his youth? Not that it matters because youth is a time to make silly mistakes.


----------



## Lastamender

Crepitus said:


> Nah, I don't care how stupid you are.  I just forget sometimes.


I just remember how anti-American you are,


----------



## justoffal

Papageorgio said:


> I thought he did cocaine in his youth? Not that it matters because youth is a time to make silly mistakes.


He never quit....

That guy didn't put on a pound in eight years in office and it's not because he jogged every day.

Jo


----------



## Catman51

Crepitus said:


> Nope, couldn't figure that one out.


You better go back to cretin school, they probably miss you.


----------



## Crepitus

Catman51 said:


> You better go back to cretin school, they probably miss you.


Ive been to Crete!  The Minoan ruins are amazing!


----------



## Catman51

Crepitus said:


> Ive been to Crete!  The Minoan ruins are amazing!


Probably ruined by the likes of you and your idiotic ideas.


----------



## Crepitus

Catman51 said:


> Probably ruined by the likes of you and your idiotic ideas.


Ah, you don't even know who the Minoans were, do you.

Nevermind.


----------



## Catman51

Crepitus said:


> Ah, you don't even know who the Minoans were, do you.
> 
> Nevermind.


And you don't even know how to stay on topic do you?  When you show your loser ways you try to change the subject, the way of a coward and a liar.


----------



## Crepitus

Catman51 said:


> And you don't even know how to stay on topic do you?  When you show your loser ways you try to change the subject, the way of a coward and a liar.


Goodbye you undereducated boob.


----------



## Catman51

Crepitus said:


> Goodbye you undereducated boob.


Cut and run.  About what I expected from the likes of you.


----------



## francoHFW

JustAGuy1 said:


> With no real impact other than getting obscenely rich.


Bologna dumbass dupe. The usual book deal. no corruption like your heroes...


----------



## San Souci

odanny said:


> When you have no intellect, no experience, and no skill, you make your hay by being the most enthusiastic bootlicker you can be. She is joined by Taylor-Greene, Cawthorn, and Gaetz as people with no marketable skills other than unquestioning loyalty and fealty to Trump. Check out this bio:
> 
> Early life and business career​_Boebert was born in Altamonte Springs, Florida, on December 15, 1986. When she was 12, she and her family moved to the Montbello neighborhood of Denver and later to Aurora, Colorado, before settling in Rifle, Colorado, in 2003.
> 
> Boebert has said that she "grew up in a Democratic home"and that her mother received welfare in Denver. By 2001, when Boebert was 14, her mother registered as a Republican. Boebert credits her first job at 15 years old, at a McDonald'srestaurant, for changing her views about whether government assistance is necessary.
> 
> Boebert dropped out of high school during her senior year (she would have graduated in 2004) because she had a child, and took a job as an assistant manager at a McDonald's in Rifle. She later got a job filing for a natural gas drilling company and then became a pipeliner, a member of a team that builds and maintains pipelines and pumping stations. *She obtained her GED in 2020, about a month before her first election primary.*
> 
> In 2015, Boebert was arrested in Mesa County for making a public disturbance at a musical festival. In 2016, she pleaded guilty to an unsafe vehicle charge after rolling her car into a ditch late at night. In 2017, her restaurant was responsible for over 80 cases of food poisoning at the Garfield County Rodeo after serving food without a license._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren Boebert - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read on for more info. on her alliance and support for the Proud Boys and other far right militia groups, as well as her role in the Capitol riot. The fascist faction of Congress is represented by this woman and her Trump worshipping Republican colleagues.


Been SHOPPING lately? Good Job ,Democrats!


----------

